# Un tio blanco hetero es disidencia controlada.



## Blackest (26 May 2018)

A mi me parece un tipo peligroso por muchos motivos.

-Idolatra demasiado a lo anglo, practicamente todos sus videos son copypaste de autores anglos, además como sabe mucho inglés (ojo que ha estudiado 2 años en Canadá, para que veas lo virtuoso y sabio que es) se dedica a traducir y hablar de otros autores anglos que no conoce ni dios. Para que veas lo listo que es que conoce el libro que escribió un anglo (todo sabemos que los anglos son seres de luz y que todo lo que sale de la boca de un anglo es conocimiento puro emanado de la fuente de la sabiduría) al que nadie excepto el conoce, todos sabemos que cuando alguien cita un autor al que nadie conoce ese alguien demuestra ser mas listo y sabio que tú, incluso aunque dichos autores digan chorradas. ¡Mira que listo soy que conozco un montón de autores que tu no conoces!

Por supuesto cuando le señalan porque copy pastea todo lo que dice Jordan B Peterson su respuesta es que si lo considera un referente es por el exito que tiene, tiene mucho éxito, asi que debe estar en lo cierto.Y que el sólo esta derrotando a lo politicamente correcto.

¡Dios mío, que capacidad dialectica tiene nuestro dios blanco hetero!¿Como podemos nosotros desmontales tales inplacables e indiscutibles argumentos? 

Pero por supuestos a sus fanboys, esta falacia de popularidad, les parece un argumento brillantisimo faltaría mas. Eso sin contar que lo de "él sólo, está derrotando a la progresía"es bastante falaz el éxito de Peterson se debe en gran parte a que la sociedad comparte su mensaje, no a que el señor sea el nuevo Aristóteles. Decir que el sólo está derrotando al progresismo, es como decir que el éxito y ascenso de Hitler se debió a su capacidad diaectica y no a la sociedad y el momento historico que vivió Alemania en la decada de los 30s. Si nuestro Aristoteles moderno fuente de toda sabiduría, tiene éxito es porque la sociedad se está hartando de los progres, no porque el sólito haya conseguido nada.

-El tipo es de "izquierdas", lo pongo entre comillas porque ser de izquierdas es ser precisamente lo que el señor blanco hetero critica. Pero podríamos decir que es lo que siempre se ha considerado ser de izquierdas.

Lo cual me parece preocupante porque hace que la gente no asocie el ser de izquierdas con el ser feminista. Si de algo se ha valido la izquierda desde siempre es presentarse a si misma como lo "molón" y "moderno" Y este señor está ayudando que esa imagen se mantenga porque miradlo el es de izquierdas y esta en contra del feminismo (bueno no del feminismo no, del feminismo hegemonico eh el otro es bueno)
Para que las cosas cambien la izquierda debe ser la nueva derecha, lo viejuno, lo casposo, lo rancio, que nadie vote a la izquierda porque la asocie con discriminaciones hacia los hombres. Sino la gente seguirá votando Podemos pensando que son muy molones.

Porque es que ser de "izquierdas" es metafisicamente ser un progre.

-Demasiado neutral. No habla de derechos de los hombres, ni si quiera de feminismo (sin tener que ponerle la etiqueta de "hegemónico") Es el tipo de persona, que nos ve a nosotros "como las feministas", que nos miraría con cara de condescendencia mesandose su barba de sabio fumanchú mientras dice: "ah esto (nosotros) es lo que pasa cuando el feminismo se radicaliza". Para este señor los MRA somos la otra cara de la moneda. "Los otros identitarismos" Como de he hecho nos ha llamado en un video cuyo nombre era exactamente ese.

-Este tio no sale de la nada, está claro que tiene contactos con peña que le hace estar donde está. Dudo que los videos los haga el mismo, hacer un video cada 2-3 días de media hora o mas con una edicion cada 10segundos lleva un curro enorme, eso sin contar patearse internet buscando la info. Además de que el tío se ha hecho super viral, cuando antes no era nadie. Compardlo con Alonso DM o el experto en igualdad ese. La dieferencia es brutal
Tiene contactos con gente de periodicos y le hace la ola el (y al) señor Juan Soto Ivars.
Un pavo que en sus inicios se identificaba como "feminista disidente" (igual que su amigita Leyre Khyal)


A este señor lo han convertido en un celibrity de internet para que nadie puede emitir un discurso "mas radical" que el suyo. Saben que basta que convertir a alguien en celibrity para que la gente se trague todo lo que la celebrity cuenta y no se puede criticar su discurso. ¿O que os pensáis que este tio va a "abrir debate"? Al revés esta ocupando con un discurso mediotinta y pisahuevista un espacio que podría ser ocupado por alguien que de verdad produjese un cambio radical en la sociedad española.

Ahora tiene un monton de fan que le comen la polla diciendo lo mas mejor que es y el cipote que tiene en términos metafóricos.

Y creo que se esta creando una tendencia peligrosa, la de equiparar a los masculinistas con los feministas.

Este tio es puto cáncer, es el enemigo. No nos conviene en absoluto.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 May 2018)

Todo aquel que quiera combatir al feminismo con argumentos, y no con pataletas fácilmente identificables como machismo (que dan la razón al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos), y tampoco incurriendo en disidencia controlada (como la del Tío Blanco Hetero), debería leer este libro: *Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer*

*Reseña 1
*
*Reseña 2

Reseña 3
*
*Descarga*

Una vez leído, y aprehendido (esto es, captado en lo más profundo), se pueden hacer vídeos que dejen al tío blanco hetero como lo que dices que es...

Y a buen seguro que esos vídeos no serían tan virales, y serían, cuando menos, silenciados.

El problema es que el 95% de los lectores de ese libro no quieren dar el paso revolucionario que su lectura y aprehendimiento conllevan... porque no es un asunto sólo de la "mujer", es un asunto de ESTADO... porque es el ESTADO (las minorías poderhabientes que lo conforman, con la casta intelectual a su servicio) el que está detrás de todas las ideologías y religiones (las de antes y las de ahora, las religiones políticas, como son el feminismo, el homosexualismo, el inmigracionismo, el antirracismo como racismo de nuevo cuño, la islamofilia, etc.).


----------



## Tito Clint (26 May 2018)

Totalmente de acuerdo, disidencia controlada 100%.

Yo me borré de su canal cuando me dí cuenta que es aliado feminista, que tiene a esa tal Leyre Khyal como una diva, y le hace un hueco en sus vídeos con una sección propia.

En este hilo hace tiempo que lo vengo avisando:

¿Qué os parece Leyre Khyal, la aliada de Un Tío Blanco Hetero? - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía



> En otro canal le preguntaron qué le parecía lo de las cuotas, y su respuesta es esta:
> 
> Leyre Khyal sobre Feminismo Disidente, Foucault y Sexología - YouTube
> 
> Algunos dicen que responde con ironía, pero yo creo que es una feminazi de manual, camuflada.





> Iniciado por -Polaco Ver Mensaje
> 
> Pero cuenta qué dice que no voy a ver el vídeo
> 
> ...


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (26 May 2018)

Youtube me lo presenta como opción al abrir youtube.

Sospechoso.


----------



## Lego (26 May 2018)

Todo lo que erosione el feminsmo es necesario.

Sí, tiene un sesgo que qno le cabe, y se le nota cada vez que se mete en jardines políticos. Se diría que es un progre estandard que habrá visto víctimas a su alrededor y ha renegado del feminazismo. PUnto. Nada más. Para él, "derecha" son los malos y sobre eso construye muchas de sus argumentaciones.

Pues no le pidas peras al olmo y ya está. Insisto, cualquier cosa que erosione el feminazismo es necesaria, absolutamente necesaria y urgente. Venga de quien venga

Y más nos vale que en esa erosión participen mujeres y progres, porque si no es así jamás nadie escuchará. Recuerda que somos deplorables.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (26 May 2018)

También lo he pensado

aquí hable de el

Analisis Los que igualais el feminismo con la Inquisición o las "neo-monjas" sois parte del problema y parte del enemigo

[youtube]jelN66N-DFk[/youtube]

Es gracioso como jode a la solución a los problemas del feminismo. 

Sera de las cloacas?

Es como llamar al progresismo algo así como "neofacismo", "neo edad media", cuando justamente esa son las soluciones.

Sus criticas son individualistas, neoliberales, neocon. Algo así como la mafia de *disidencia .info * 







ienso: ienso: ienso:​






.


----------



## Coralado (26 May 2018)

Pienso yo mas bien que es un traductor de "disidencia controlada angloparlante", obviamente no es solo cosa de un tío que decidió ponerse un condón y hacer vídeos contando "verdades", personajes e ídolos de todo ámbito y de todo tipo, no aparecen así de la nada, ganando popularidad así como así, sin contactos que le pongan donde este, sin haberle otorgardo un propósito específico y sin haber un estudio del terreno de por medio. 

Las sociedades se reciclan cada cierto tiempo, eso es un hecho para todo el que tenga memoria histórica, siempre hay dos o 3 grupos con una corriente de ideas, pensamientos y/u opiniones disntintas dentro de un mismo pueblo, eso es completamente necesario en todo pueblo sano, por que lleva al dialogo y se permite la toma de decisiones coherente en aras del bien común, como un ente monolitico después de haber analizado el panorama desde distintas perspectivas.

Lo que se hace es coger a estos grupos, radicalizar sus posturas, dividirles, enfrentarles, volverles incompatibles y hostiles entre si, otorgarles una estética no digerible por la masa que queda en el centro de todo esto, así se habla de polarización radical y que en cierto sentido es verdad a ojos de las masas, así se toma a la masa que queda en el centro y se guía sus acciones y/o actitudes a conveniencia del poder que se ha elevado sobre estas, volviendolas kncompatibles con los grupos anteriores, esta masa central es el rebaño y siempre está sujeta al peso numérico, por ello a final de cuentas sus pasos son los que dirigen la manada en una memocracia, el problema consta en que esta masa no piensa por si misma, es un recipiente, si esta masa es llevada hacia el abismo, por inercia la sociedad entera caera por el.


Lo mejor es superar esas falsas divisiones de izquierdas/derechas para no caer en un bucle eterno de una falsa dicotomia y evitar que terceros tomen el control de nuestro destino.


----------



## Johnny 5 (26 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> -Este tio no sale de la nada, está claro que tiene contactos con peña que le hace estar donde está. Dudo que los videos los haga el mismo, hacer un video cada 2-3 días de media hora o mas con una edicion cada 10segundos lleva un curro enorme, eso sin contar patearse internet buscando la info. Además de que el tío se ha hecho super viral, cuando antes no era nadie. Compardlo con Alonso DM o el experto en igualdad ese. La dieferencia es brutal



Me quedo con este párrafo, creo que es clave. Es innegable que cuenta con apoyos de algún tipo.

Ahora, de ahí a terminar juzgando que es disidencia controlada, vamos a ver cómo evoluciona con el paso del tiempo. El tiempo nos lo acabará diciendo.

Sobre su neutralidad o que prescinda de determinadas reivindicaciones, yo creo que es una estrategia. Trata de llegar a todo el público posible, evitando que surjan prejuicios en la primera etapa de toma de contacto con sus vídeos. Hay muchas reivindicaciones reales y necesarias dentro del masculinismo, pero todavía la gente no lo entiende bien. Porque no es lo mismo, porque el feminismo ha devenido TODO en hembrismo, pero el masculinismo sí quiere la igualdad real. Creo que simplemente quiere evitar el rechazo del público que se acerque con curiosidad sana, y que no salga corriendo.

Por lo demás, el tío mete buenos palos al feminismo nazi, y qué queréis que os diga, no se tiene por qué coincidir al 100% con él en todo. ¿Para qué? Ya hay más gente poniendo el contrapunto, y habrá muchos más.

pd: es forocochero y se le suele ver postear a veces.


----------



## Coralado (26 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Youtube me lo presenta como opción al abrir youtube.
> 
> Sospechoso.



Desde ahí ya queda todo muy claro, justo lo que digo arriba.


----------



## -Polaco (26 May 2018)

No hagamos como comunistas y anarquistas en la guerra civil, cojones.

No solo traduce como tú sugieres, rebate muy bien a las feminazis con argumentos propios.

El tío es un crack, un gran comunicador y lo tenemos de nuestra parte. Apenas ha soltado mierda para sospechar de él.

Si es tan tibio es básicamente para no ser baneado, hasta en eso es estratega.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 May 2018)

-Polaco dijo:


> No hagamos como comunistas y anarquistas en la guerra civil, cojones.
> 
> No solo traduce como tú sugieres, rebate muy bien a las feminazis con argumentos propios.
> 
> ...



La seriedad no sólo debe residir en los argumentos, sino también en la forma de difundirlos... y con esa imagen que gasta ya da pie a que mucha gente le tome a chufla, sin entrar a debate.


----------



## Lego (26 May 2018)

Johnny 5 dijo:


> Me quedo con este párrafo, creo que es clave. Es innegable que cuenta con apoyos de algún tipo.
> 
> Ahora, de ahí a terminar juzgando que es disidencia controlada, vamos a ver cómo evoluciona con el paso del tiempo. El tiempo nos lo acabará diciendo.
> 
> ...



Estáis flipando. Ni que le apareciesen dos millones de suscriptores en una semana.

Ni de coña. Ha tenido un crecimiento orgánico, progresivo, y muy contenido si piensas que ha sido casi el primero. 

Sus pasáis de conspiraciones, creo. Es más, se diría que os jode que un progre despierte y ataque al feminismo. Es como si os alegráseis de cada víctima masculina pensando que eso erosiona a los partidos de izquierdas.

¿Es eso?


----------



## Johnny 5 (26 May 2018)

Lego dijo:


> Estáis flipando. Ni que le apareciesen dos millones de suscriptores en una semana.
> 
> Ni de coña. Ha tenido un crecimiento orgánico, progresivo, y muy contenido si piensas que ha sido casi el primero.
> 
> ...



No has entendido mi comentario. Me presupones unas valoraciones personales que yo no he hecho. 

Precisamente, lo que digo es que hay que tener paciencia y esperar a que el tiempo le ubique. Que el tío mete buenos palos al feminismo actual, cosa necesaria, y que independientemente de su "neutralidad" hay que valorar su combatividad.

Por otro lado, también he dicho que parece obvio que esté usando una estrategia de acercamiento hacia un público lo más mayoritario posible, prescindiendo de determinados comentarios o reivindicaciones que todavía hay gente que no entiende, para no causar rechazo. La gente rechaza de plano lo que no entiende, por mero instinto y mecanismo de defensa.

Supongo que has citado el comentario y al usuario equivocado, porque me atribuyes algo que yo no he dicho. Y ya lo de "alegrarnos por cada víctima masculina"... ::

pd: como ya ha dicho alguien más atrás, esto no va de izquierdas o derechas. Y es más, desde mi punto de vista las mujeres y las izquierdas tienen que ser bienvenidas dentro del movimiento masculinista. Cuanto más plurales, más seremos. En esta cuestión el color político importa un carajo. Lo que no se acepta es "lo progre" (por ser paridores del feminismo nazi actual), que no la izquierda. Pero ahí entramos ya en el debate de si queda algo de izquierda "no progre", o si la izquierda siempre fue "progre", etc. Cosa que me desmotiva abordar ahora mismo.


----------



## JUVESL24 (26 May 2018)

Blackest si mojabas la brocha a los 16,nos traicionabas por una mamada.


----------



## ikifenix (26 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> -Este tio no sale de la nada, está claro que tiene contactos con peña que le hace estar donde está. Dudo que los videos los haga el mismo, hacer un video cada 2-3 días de media hora o mas con una edicion cada 10segundos lleva un curro enorme, eso sin contar patearse internet buscando la info. Además de que el tío se ha hecho super viral, cuando antes no era nadie. Compardlo con Alonso DM o el experto en igualdad ese. La dieferencia es brutal



Me parece que te montas demasiadas películas, la gran edición que tienen sus vídeos son corta y pega y poner carteles en pantalla, algo que se hace bastante rápido. Se ha hecho "famoso" porque en los temas que trata no hay competencia en youtube en español, está el J. Dobbs que se dedica a subtitular vídeos en inglés, Alonso DM, que aunque está bien, no pone la cam y no es nada dinámico ("si es que....", "pero vamos a ver....", ¿como puede decir eso...?", "aayyy.......") y Un tío blanco hetero que es el único que los hace a lo "youtuber", con cam, un guion preparado y con algo de ritmo.


----------



## Straton (26 May 2018)

A mi también me llama la atención el ascenso meteórico y repentino de este señor y la idolatría que despierta entre sus fans.

Estamos jodidos el feminismo lo domina todo, es un cancer metastatizado que ha destruido las relaciones humanas, el arte, la política, el estado de derecho, la democracia.

La dictadura charocrática femimarxista lesbonormativa es hegemónica y lo único que tenemos como "disidencia" es un teleñeco histriónico que repite literalmente discursos de Jordan Peterson, y que al final del día defiende el "feminismo disidente"... vamos es como si me dices que defiendes el cáncer benigno ¡sigue siendo cancer joder! ¡o lo extirpas a tiempo o metastatiza!

Además hay algo que falla en el tipo, lo percibo pero no se identificarlo.

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 21:27 ----------

El feminismo no tiene adversario real, no hay una guerra de sexos porque en las guerras hay dos bandos, aquí solo hay un bando el otro no se ha presentado ni presenta batalla alguna. El feminismo avanza libremente aplastándolo todo como elefante en cacharrería de 200 años a esta parte.

Lo único que ha parado el feminismo temporalmente en el siglo XX han sido dos guerras mundiales que mataron hombres a millones, convirtiendo al varón en un bien escaso y necesario. Un teleñeco en youtube haciendo aspavientos histriónicos ni es contrincante a la altura de nada ni va a suponer ningún avance significativo del mensaje "masculinista" sea lo que sea eso. Los hombres y sus problemas ni le han importado a nadie ni le importarán a menos que sea para utilizarlos de carne de cañón o para explotarlos económicamente o como mano de obra desechable para los trabajos más duros, desagradables o mortales.

No es cuestión de izquierdas o derechas porque a estas alturas de la película son dos "facciones" que solo compiten entre ellos para demostrar que son los más feministas, los más salvadoncellas y lanzar más señales de virtud charistas igualitaristas y femimarxistas que el resto.

Solo hay dos formas de detener el feminismo. Matar a millones de hombres otra vez en una guerra. Es la más probable que se de ya que tiene antecedentes históricos y el hombre es un animal que cae dos veces en la misma piedra dicen, así que puede caer tres o cuatro.

Otra opcion que en su "radicalidad" ahorraría la perdida de millones de vidas masculinas: quitarle a la mujer todos sus derechos y reconocer de una vez que el igualitarismo ha sido un error y declarar la mal llamada "liberación de la mujer" un experimento fracasado. Volver al orden natural de las cosas. 

Pero esto lo veo una quimera. un imposible, jamás ha sucedido a pesar de la propaganda feminista. La mujer jamás ha estado oprimida y el hombre nunca ha sido un privilegiado. A quien le van a importar las d vidas de millones de hombres, para eso son el sexo desechable, ya se esta preparando el camino hacia una nueva gran guerra islamizando europa así que es cuestión de tiempo.

El cuento de la doncella se ha hecho famoso por una serie de moda que es pura propaganda antiTrump. Originalmente era un libro escrito por una feminista con altos niveles de nenurosis que hablaba de lo terrible que seria que un gobierno "facha" eliminara de la noche a la mañana todos los derechos que a las mujeres se les han entregado en los últimos 200 años sin que se los merezca ni se los gane. 

¿Terrible? sería la única solución. Lo que debería estar haciendo la derecha es tomar el libro "Handmaids tale" como un libro de instrucciones y no como el panfleto feminista asustacharos que es. 

Por desgracia a pesar de que los ven así y así los representan, la derecha no tiene cojones de hacer lo que hace falta que es poner a la mujer en su sitio antes de que en su egoísmo destruya la civilización occidental, porque en el fondo son tan huelebragas y pagafantas como los progres. No hay mas que ver a Trump, los que le votarón deberían estar ahora preguntándole: ¿Donde esta el muro Trump? te voté porque quería un muro y no lo veo por ninguna parte ¿donde esta el muro que nos prometiste Tump?

El teleñeco este quiere evitar que el discurso antifeminista caiga en la "radicalidad" que la gente se oponga al feminismo desde la moderación. Pero en este estadio la única forma de oponerse al feminismo es con radicalismo, al cáncer metastatizado lo único que puede pararlo son tratamientos radicales como la radiación.


----------



## mendeley (26 May 2018)

Pues nada, a esperar que todos los que lo criticáis hagáis lo mismo que él: Abrir un canal, documentar lo que dice, y grabar vídeos con vuestras ideas. Eso sí sería útil y no esa obsesión en poner etiquetas y buscar el pelo en el huevo. 

Hasta donde él mismo comenta, ni siquiera tiene validado el canal por YouTube, por lo que de momento no saca dinero de ello. Si tuviera tanto respaldo y fuera disidencia controlada se habrían preocupado de eso, ¿no? Por otro lado, 42.000 suscritos en tres meses para un tío que comunica bien con enfoques de los que apenas hay referentes en español, pues tampoco es exagerado, de hecho me parecen pocos.

Vuelvo al tema económico... Esto es una entrevista: "Estoy haciendo una cuenta en Patreon con contenido exclusivo para mecenas suscriptores porque los ahorros se acaban y de algo tengo que comer y pagar el alquiler de mi casa si quiero seguir dedicándome a esto. Youtube, por ahora, no me paga nada porque aún están revisando mi perfil." ('Un Tío Blanco Hetero', el nuevo azote de las feministas: "La gente ya está harta de su discurso de odio" - Libre Mercado)

Es decir, quiere vivir de esto, lo que me parece estupendo siempre que no distorsione con el tiempo. Igual que hay tantas paniaguadas viviendo del género, ¿por qué no va a poder vivir este hombre de un trabajo que consiste en denunciar algo que nos beneficia a todos? Con la diferencia que las primeras viven de presupuestos públicos y este hombre se busca la vida por lo privado.

Que sea de izquierdas, derechas, del Betis... Me da exactamente igual. Por lo que le he escuchado, puedes estar más o menos de acuerdo, pero el tío utiliza bien los argumentos y tiene posturas razonadas (dejando a un lado que sean originales). Sobre que impulse el masculinismo o no, creo que sería contraproducente porque no todos los críticos con el feminismo actual tienen por qué serlo. Hay que sumar, no restar.

Y su disfraz es ridículo, sí, pero el tío ya ha dicho que es una simple parodia de la etiqueta "tío blanco hetero" y que de momento no quiere dar la cara -comprensible, creo-. Si con el tiempo se suman otras personas con aspecto más formal genial, de momento hay que agradecerle que esté activando un discurso crítico sobre el que apenas había referentes en España con proyección, sólo hay que leer los mensajes de agradecimiento a sus vídeos


----------



## Ulpiano (26 May 2018)

Tiene pintas de ser el tipico que dice que el feminismo es bueno y lo malo es el hembrismo (como si no fueran lo mismo) y demás basurilla


----------



## -Polaco (26 May 2018)

CroKeT! dijo:


> eso es lo que pienso yo
> 
> jewtube a la minima BAN al canto
> 
> el hombre yo creo que mide muy bien las palabras



Exacto, mirad lo que ha pasado al forero dark night en youtube, lleva dos strikes en apenas tiempo por eso mismo.

Yo tampoco podría moderarme como un tio blanco, y aún así un tio blanco INSULTA y llama gilipollas a las feminazis, no es tan tibio pero es un tio inteligente que sabe quedar muy bien


----------



## Tito Clint (26 May 2018)

Straton dijo:


> El teleñeco este quiere evitar que el discurso antifeminista caiga en la "radicalidad" que la gente se oponga al feminismo desde la moderación. Pero en este estadio la única forma de oponerse al feminismo es con radicalismo, al cáncer metastatizado lo único que puede pararlo son tratamientos radicales como la radiación.



:Aplauso:

El feminismo en occidente y sobre todo en España, no tiene razón de ser, hace tiempo que logró la igualdad. Todos estos pro feminismo igualitario que se vayan a Irán, Egipto, Arabia Saudí, etc.

Parece que se nos olvida que los hombres vivimos una dictadura, estamos perseguidos y España es el único país del mundo donde existen juzgados especiales para promover esa persecución.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (26 May 2018)

¿Me estás diciendo que una persona que entrevistan en Libertad Digital es disidencia controlada? No puede ser ienso:

---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 22:10 ----------




Alex Cosma dijo:


> La seriedad no sólo debe residir en los argumentos, sino también en la forma de difundirlos... y con esa imagen que gasta ya da pie a que mucha gente le tome a chufla, sin entrar a debate.



Totalmente de acuerdo, se puede criticar la ideología y la industria de género de forma firme, con argumentos y de forma serena, sin insultos, sin estruendos, sin disfraces ni payasadas.

De esta forma se puede abrir un dialogo y permitir que la otra parte te escuche y puedas convencerla, pero, claro, de esta forma también vas a tener menos seguidores e ingresos.

El problema también radica en que al sistema ya le viene bien que la respuesta al feminazismo no sea eso, sino gente que habla de todas putas y nacionalpagafantas, ideología MGTOW y demás movidas, que buscan el enfretamiento entre sexos y crear otra distracción más en la sociedad para no ir contra los verdaderos culpables.


----------



## Ayios (26 May 2018)

Sus coméis mucho la cabeza, primos. Yo lo veo porque me entretiene, pero no busco una excusa para validar mis ideas, ni que me de conocimientos ocultos, ni lo considero un líder de un grupo oprimido ni nada de eso. Es un tío que hace vídeos graciosos, sin más, pero yo ya tengo mis opiniones formadas y no necesito que venga nadie a mostrarme la luz. Está claro que no estoy de acuerdo con él en todo lo que dice como él no estaría de acuerdo conmigo si me escucha hablar.

Y los que se quejan de que se ha hecho viral: la culpa es de vosotros, capullos. Yo si no es por este foro ni sabría que existía porque no es el tipo de vídeos que veo en Youtube y por tanto no me los recomienda. Dejad de hablar de él y se deshinchará si tanto os jode.

Venga, a dormir.


----------



## Sunwukung (26 May 2018)

Qué más da que sea disidencia controlada o no si muchas de las cosas que dice son verdades como puños bien argumentadas y así da a conocer en España y a los hispanoparlantes en general a Jordan Peterson, que otro tanto de lo mismo.

Mientras esas verdades se propaguen, en el caso de que sea disidencia controlada, pues bienvenidos sean esos tiros en el propio pie de los de arriba.

Es que ya os quejáis por todo como las feminazis.


----------



## Star Trek (26 May 2018)

Tu eres un estúpido, y todos los que te han dado la razon tambien son estúpidos.


----------



## MingoDomingo (26 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> A este señor lo han convertido en un celibrity de internet para que nadie puede emitir un discurso "mas radical" que el suyo. Saben que basta que convertir a alguien en celibrity para que la gente se trague todo lo que la celebrity cuenta y no se puede criticar su discurso. ¿O que os pensáis que este tio va a "abrir debate"? Al revés esta ocupando con un discurso mediotinta y pisahuevista un espacio que podría ser ocupado por alguien que de verdad produjese un cambio radical en la sociedad española.
> 
> Ahora tiene un monton de fan que le comen la polla diciendo lo mas mejor que es y el cipote que tiene en términos metafóricos.
> 
> ...



Esta es la clave. Gran hilo.


----------



## nelsoncito (26 May 2018)

m00 dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que una persona que entrevistan en Libertad Digital es disidencia controlada? No puede ser ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-may-2018 at 22:10 ----------
> 
> ...



Por favor, que alguien le reviente los hocicos a este imbécil de un guantazo, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Meandros (26 May 2018)

Vamos a ver, tanto si es disidencia controlada, como si no, el tiempo ya lo dirá.

No hace daño a nadie y encima es un contra discurso que da caña al discurso femimarxista imperante y eso es justo y necesario.

Puede ser disidencia controlada, no digo que no, los Juden abarcan ambos bandos y toman el papel de liderar ambos grupo y enfrentarlos, es un hecho más que demostrable, pero en este caso no lo sabemos, este tío sólo ha jugado el muy necesario papel de "contra discurso" hasta ahora, no va de "Men's against women" ni nada por el estilo, dejémoslo así, el mensaje habrá de calar en el público.

Si el tío quiere durar en JEWtube y llegar a un público mas o menos general, como siga así mejor.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (26 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> A este señor lo han convertido en un celibrity de internet para que nadie puede emitir un discurso "mas radical" que el suyo



Din din din. Aquí has dado en el clavo.




Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo aquel que quiera combatir al feminismo con argumentos, y no con pataletas fácilmente identificables como machismo (que dan la razón al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos), y tampoco incurriendo en disidencia controlada (como la del Tío Blanco Hetero), debería leer este libro: *Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer*
> 
> *Reseña 1
> *
> ...



Coño Félix, no sabía que estuviera para descargar. Mañana empiezo a leerlo. Si es bueno me lo compraré.


----------



## Billy Ray (26 May 2018)

Estoy de acuerdo con el OP, en el ático hay otro hilo parecido.

Hay que aceptar a este individuo como un aliado ya que no hay otra cosa, pero su ataque al feminismo yo lo considero superficial, por decir algo. Es como sí un alemán criticara el nazismo aceptándo la doctrina nacionalsocialista de superioridad racial. Estaría en contra en las formas pero no en el fondo, esto está clarísimo cuando en varios de sus videos acepta que existía un heteropatriarcado machista en el pasado, cosa absolutamente falaz. 
No existió machismo heteropatriarcal, existió un orden natural de las cosas, basta ya de mierdas. La aceptación paulatina de mentiras en la sociedad se está acelerando gracias a tipos como este, que te sueltan cuatro verdades para engatusar mientras te cuelan las trolas mezcladas, las ruedas de molino. 
Por eso llama a dialogar con el feminismo, a pasar por el aro, a tragarnos los complejos por ser hombres. No és un hombre blanco hetero, es un payaso metido en un preservativo, el poli bueno de esta pelicula.


----------



## Diek (26 May 2018)

Pegadle un vistazo al canal de Antisitema666, apuesto a que es burbujo.

El mito feminazi de la brecha salarial - YouTube


----------



## notorius.burbujo (26 May 2018)

Me parece un análisis muy acertado. Al principio me gustaba, pero con el paso del tiempo he ido viendo que aquí no encajan las piezas.

Como bien dice blackchest el curro que lleva hacer videos así es brutal, y mas cuando tratan sobre asuntos concretos, fundamentados, con fuentes y bien estructurados. Encima tan largos, tiene videos de 30 minutos dando zapatilla a toda velocidad.

Otro detalle es que si os dais cuenta, solo habla de lo mismo, única y exclusivamente, y tiene una regularidad demasiado correcta. 

Sospecho profundamente de Un Hombre Blanco Hetero, aunque no puedo estar 100% seguro, me huele a chamusquina. Demasiado profesional. Para mi que es un actor pagado.


----------



## Lucifer Rising (27 May 2018)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Por favor, que alguien le reviente los hocicos a este imbécil de un guantazo, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.



¿Y qué propones tú? ¿Insultar a las mujeres que están a favor las leyes viogen llamándolas putas detrás de la pantalla de un ordenador? ¿Matarlas? ¿Deportarlas? :XX::XX::XX:

Aquí en Burbuja os montáis muchas películas, pero no vas a convencer a nadie que piensa x, insultando a los que piensan eso, por eso productos como UTBH son para consumo propio, para gente que ya piensa como él, os usa, como el propio reconoce, para ganarse un sueldo y vivir de eso.

Oye, que es libre de hacerlo y tiene el todo el derecho del mundo, no seré yo el que se lo impida, pero algunos lo que queremos es vivir en una sociedad mejor y no fomentar estas payasadas de hombres contra mujeres y mujeres contra hombres.


----------



## Blackest (27 May 2018)

Spain_Captain dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, disidencia controlada 100%.
> 
> Yo me borré de su canal cuando me dí cuenta que es aliado feminista, que tiene a esa tal Leyre Khyal como una diva, y le hace un hueco en sus vídeos con una sección propia.
> 
> ...



Esta tia me da mucho mal rollo. Está claro que ha sido y es una feminista, y ahora pretende ir de "ella no es así".

Tiene los cojonazos de decir que hace 5 años el feminismo estaba mal visto y hace 10 nadie lo era.Hace 10 años cuando la LVG llevaba 3 años aprobada.




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Youtube me lo presenta como opción al abrir youtube.
> 
> Sospechoso.



A mi también me resulta sospechoso que YT me lo recomiende cada dos por tres. Siempre lo tengo en la zona lateral, este viendo lo que está viendo y si estoy viendo algo relacionado con el feminismo me la llena. Curiosamente supe de su existencia cuando YT me lo recomendó el 8m que fue precisamente cuando empezó a hacerse famoso.



Lego dijo:


> Todo lo que erosione el feminsmo es necesario.
> 
> 
> Y más nos vale que en esa erosión participen mujeres y progres, porque si no es así jamás nadie escuchará. Recuerda que somos deplorables.



- Es que no lo "erosiona al feminismo" erosiona a un tipo muy especifico y radical del feminismo, perdón del feminismo hegemónico. Luego a ver como criticas al bueno.

-Eso será para ti, porque a mi no me ha convencido ninguna mujer de la discriminación que sufrimos los hombres. ¿Necesitan las mujeres a los hombres para sus "reivindicaciones"? parece que no. Alguien que no escucha a un hombre porque simplemente es hombres es alguien que tampoco va a escuchar a una mujer.
Precisamente somos los hombres los que tenemos que comandar el cambio social. Porque sabes que? si los hombres fueramos discriminados, que lo somos, adivinas que seríamos los hombres los primeros en denunciarlo. Así que que los hombres denunciemos supuestas discriminaciones hacia nosotros no significa per se.



Plvs Vltra dijo:


> También lo he pensado
> 
> aquí hable de el
> 
> ...



El chico es listo habla de neomonjas para que la gente asocie el puritanismo con la derecha. En vez con la izquierda.



Coralado dijo:


> <.
> 
> 
> Lo mejor es superar esas falsas divisiones de izquierdas/derechas para no caer en un bucle eterno de una falsa dicotomia y evitar que terceros tomen el control de nuestro destino.



No son falsas divisiones, es que es la izquierda quien capitanía el feminismo.
Lo que define a la izquierda es precisamente el progresismo.





Lego dijo:


> Estáis flipando. Ni que le apareciesen dos millones de suscriptores en una semana.
> 
> Ni de coña. Ha tenido un crecimiento orgánico, progresivo, y muy contenido si piensas que ha sido casi el primero.
> 
> ...



Para nada el tío no tenía ni 5k visitas en sus videos los primeros 3 meses, y de repente tiene 100k visitas por video. Comparalo con otros como Alonso_DM o el doctor en igualdá




ikifenix dijo:


> Me parece que te montas demasiadas películas, la gran edición que tienen sus vídeos son corta y pega y poner carteles en pantalla, algo que se hace bastante rápido. Se ha hecho "famoso" porque en los temas que trata no hay competencia en youtube en español, está el J. Dobbs que se dedica a subtitular vídeos en inglés, Alonso DM, que aunque está bien, no pone la cam y no es nada dinámico ("si es que....", "pero vamos a ver....", ¿como puede decir eso...?", "aayyy.......") y Un tío blanco hetero que es el único que los hace a lo "youtuber", con cam, un guion preparado y con algo de ritmo.



Si corta y pega, tu no has editado un video ni para un trabajo del instituto.



mendeley dijo:


> Pues nada, a esperar que todos los que lo criticáis hagáis lo mismo que él: Abrir un canal, documentar lo que dice, y grabar vídeos con vuestras ideas. Eso sí sería útil y no esa obsesión en poner etiquetas y buscar el pelo en el huevo.
> 
> Hasta donde él mismo comenta, ni siquiera tiene validado el canal por YouTube, por lo que de momento no saca dinero de ello. Si tuviera tanto respaldo y fuera disidencia controlada se habrían preocupado de eso, ¿no? Por otro lado, 42.000 suscritos en tres meses para un tío que comunica bien con enfoques de los que apenas hay referentes en español, pues tampoco es exagerado, de hecho me parecen pocos.
> 
> ...



Sumar, aunque sumes -6.
Que sea de izquierdas importa, importa porque es necesario que se asocie la izquierda con lo que realmente es. Sino acabas votando a Podemos, pensando que ser de izquierdas no tiene nada que ver con ser feminazi. Porque por justicia historica, si algún día la discriminación hacia los hombres se ve como se va ahora la discriminación hacia las mujeres, debe quedar en los libros de historia que la izquierda trajo y apoyo la discriminación hacia los hombres y que ser de izquierdas significa apoyar tales discriminaciones hacia los hombres. Para que ser de izquierdas sea como ser nazi, para que los partidos de izquierdas consigan 0 votos. 
Y no se puede separar el criticar el feminismo con no ser como masculinista.
¿Si criticas al feminismo por excluir a los hombres de los eventos gamer, por ejemplo, ¿como no vas a apoyar que a los hombres no se les prohiba entrar a tales eventos?
Es como decir que se está en contra de la obligatoriedad de la religión catolica en el colegio y luego no apoyar que la religion catolica no se obligatoria en la escuela.



m00 dijo:


> El problema también radica en que al sistema ya le viene bien que la respuesta al feminazismo no sea eso, sino gente que habla de todas putas y nacionalpagafantas, ideología MGTOW y demás movidas, que buscan el enfretamiento entre sexos y crear otra distracción más en la sociedad para no ir contra los verdaderos culpables.



Claro, por eso los personajes mas audiencia y popularidad son los mediostintas. Y los MGTOWs no los ve ni dios.


----------



## Tigershark (27 May 2018)

Mis diez no puedo estar más de acuerdo. A estas alturas dudo hasta de su supuesta heterosexualidad porque con esas maneras amaneradas de mover las manos es cuanto menos sospechoso.


----------



## ikifenix (27 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> Si corta y pega, tu no has editado un video ni para un trabajo del instituto.



Explica la gran y complicada edición que llevan sus vídeos, ya que tanto sabes. :rolleye:


----------



## burbuje (27 May 2018)

Un saludo a un tio blanco hetero, que nos está copy pasteando en twitter ahora mismo.

Yo creo que hacía falta un tío como él. Mucha gente empieza a decir las verdades en voz alta gracias a sus vídeos. Bienvenido sea.


----------



## PROBLANCO (27 May 2018)

Se está haciendo eco de este hilo en su Twitter. Aprovecho para mandarle un mensaje: hay que dar caña a las feministas con su contradicción principal, que no es otra que apoyar la multiculturalidad, o lo que es lo mismo, la llegada de los hombres que vienen de los países más machistas y que menos respeto las tienen. A los hechos nos remitimos, la mayoría de violadores en Europa son inmigrantes y en el caso de España más del 50% de encausados por violencia de género no son españoles.


----------



## Cremilo (27 May 2018)

Twitter - Tioblancohetero


----------



## Johnny 5 (27 May 2018)

Por mi parte, mientras atice a los feministas nazis, como dije antes que sea del color político que sea. 

A mí y supongo que a la mayoría eso nos la trae al pairo.


----------



## tv eye (27 May 2018)

De momento es de lo poco potable y disidente que hay. Así estamos.......

Antisistema666, que es el forero DarkNight, es muuuucho más acorde al masculinismo, pero no llega ni a la décima parte de gente porque graba los videos mal y corriendo, no cuida la imagen, etc etc. Eso quieras o no, se nota, y a muchos nos da igual porque ya tenemos una edad y estamos convencidos, pero a los que se puedan subir al carro.....no les va a entrar, sobre todo a chavalitos jóvenes, millenials de esos. 

Yo digo que bienvenido sea, qué coño.


----------



## Diek (27 May 2018)

A mi me gustan sus vídeos, estoy suscrito desde hace meses, cuando tenia solo mil y pico suscriptores, no recuerdo donde vi el primer vídeo, seguramente en forocoches...creo que ha subido de suscriptores desde que ha salido en algún medio digital o desde que cuentas feminazis con muchos seguidores le han puesto en el punto de mira...también muchos seguidores serán simplemente forococheros y burbujos, que somos unos cuantos.


----------



## Orisos (27 May 2018)

Menudo payaso.A ver si deja de copiarnos las ideas,que parece el Abascal o el coletas.


----------



## El pianista de París (27 May 2018)

¿Que seria burbuja sin una buena acusación de conspiración? :Baile:



PROBLANCO dijo:


> Se está haciendo eco de este hilo en su Twitter. Aprovecho para mandarle un mensaje: hay que dar caña a las feministas con su contradicción principal, que no es otra que apoyar la multiculturalidad, o lo que es lo mismo, la llegada de los hombres que vienen de los países más machistas y que menos respeto las tienen. A los hechos nos remitimos, la mayoría de violadores en Europa son inmigrantes y en el caso de España más del 50% de encausados por violencia de género no son españoles.




Parece que ya esta preparando algo por el estilo. Si no es el próximo vídeo, esta al caer, uno sobre la deriva loca que esta tomando países como Suecia y como han aumentado el numero de violaciones por esos lares sin que nadie parezca preguntarse el porque de ello.

Ya la gente le esta pidiendo en el hilo que hable sobre la causa efecto de llenar el país de lo mejorcito de cada esquina y el aumento loco del numero de violaciones, de como en el país esta próvido hacer estudios por raza o religión sobre estos temas, sobre las zonas no-go, etc. Le estas poniendo enlaces a artículos y pasandole información sobre ello.

Es momento de aprovechar para el que tenga información al respecto y use TW le pase unos links.


----------



## Coralado (27 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> No son falsas divisiones, es que es la izquierda quien capitanía el feminismo.
> Lo que define a la izquierda es precisamente el progresismo.



Claro que son falsas divisiones creadas de manera artificial, son ambos brazos de un mismo cuerpo allá el tonto que quiera tomar partido.

Progresismo y feminismo "de izquierda", financiado y promovido por las mas altas esferas del mundo politico, mediático, jurídico y financiero a los que la progredumbre considera como "derecha opresora".

Ya lo dije lo único que tiene que hacer es tomar a estos grupos, radicalizar su discurso, enfrentar sus ideas de manera hostil, volverles incompatibles y mantenerles en rivalidades estériles, otorgarles una estetica no compatible, ni digerible por las masas y listo a dirigir el camino que habrán de seguir las masas que quedan en el centro de todo esto.


----------



## Tigershark (27 May 2018)

Que mal recibe las críticas, pues no te queda nada muchacho por meterte con burbuja , dice que somos marginales que alguien le diga que se ha metido con los dos foros mayores de España , no te queda nada por aguantar , campeón.pero. lo mejor son los comentarios de sus seguidores llamándome homófobo por dudar de su heterosexualidad ,por su forma de mover las manos...un día sale volando de tanto mover las manos ahora resulta que a eso se le llama lenguaje corporal jaja en mi barrio se le llama tener más pluma que un ave de corral... , quizás haya dado con la tecla sin quererlo quizas sea gay y se hace pasar por hetero.. por eso no encaja con nuestra forma de ver las cosas simplemente enfoca el feminismo desde otra perspectiva.


----------



## Coralado (27 May 2018)

Me parto con los que vais de "masculinistas", que tonteria es esa?, es que sois igual de subnormales joder!



Tigershark dijo:


> Que mal recibe las críticas, pues no te queda nada muchacho por meterte con burbuja , dice que somos marginales que alguien le diga que se ha metido con los dos foros mayores de España , no te queda nada por aguantar , campeón.pero. lo mejor son los comentarios de sus seguidores llamándome homófobo por dudar de su heterosexualidad ,por su forma de mover las manos...un día sale volando de tanto mover las manos ahora resulta que a eso se le llama lenguaje corporal jaja en mi barrio se le llama tener más pluma que un ave de corral... , quizás haya dado con la tecla sin quererlo quizas sea gay y se hace pasar por hetero.. por eso no encaja con nuestra forma de ver las cosas simplemente enfoca el feminismo desde otra perspectiva.



Pues yo no entiendo como un tío que se pone un condón encima y se pone a hacer desmanes frente a una cámara y se da tiempo para andar leyendo por ahí en Internet y su contacto social es via tweeter, tiene el careto para llamar "marginal" a alguien y mira que estoy de acuerdo en parte, burbuja esta petado de marginales(a.k.a. planbujarra, berny etc..).


----------



## La vida nueva y fuerte (27 May 2018)

Un saludo a UTBH, está haciendo un gran trabajo. Al final sus críticos os estáis poniendo del lado de las feminazis que decís combatir con todas estas magufadas ridículas sobre si es "disidencia controlada", que habéis aprendido la palabrita y no la soltáis. Vuestra actitud es al del marginado envidioso que ve a alguien próximo destacar y no lo soporta.


----------



## Mal'akh (27 May 2018)

UTBH, eres un cobarde tío. Un tipo medroso que se enchufa una máscara, siendo tú el que da una imagen de marginalidad, dando a entender que hay que taparse el rostro para hablar claro a la industria de género y sus tontos útiles, como si fuera nuestro discurso del que hay que avergonzarse.

Pero no eres un cobarde sólo por eso, a pesar de que otros si lidiemos con el progresismo duramente en el día a día. Eres un cobarde por tu equidistancia, por cómo cedes terreno, porque no tienes cojones a atacar a las raíces del problema y te contentas con hacer una pseudoguerra a lo superficial.

Yo no creo que tengas a nadie detrás, creo que eres un tonto, y en este país todo tonto tiene su séquito. Otros no tienen por qué hacer masticable un discurso para que sea tragable para más borregos y satisfacer su ego. La maquinaria de género va a actuar sin contemplaciones ante cualquier hombre y a su paso no te salvará tu tibieza, aunque dudo que le importe a un tipo que se ve que sólo busca su momento de gloria.

No te equivoques, no te ladran porque cabalgues. Te ladran porque eres parte del problema, tú y tus pusilánimes palmeros.


----------



## La vida nueva y fuerte (27 May 2018)

Mal'akh dijo:


> *UTBH, eres un cobarde tío. Un tipo medroso que se enchufa una máscara, siendo tú el que da una imagen de marginalidad, dando a entender que hay que taparse el rostro para hablar claro a la industria de género y sus tontos útiles, como si fuera nuestro discurso del que hay que avergonzarse.*
> 
> Pero no eres un cobarde sólo por eso, a pesar de que otros si lidiemos con el progresismo duramente en el día a día. Eres un cobarde por tu equidistancia, por cómo cedes terreno, porque no tienes cojones a atacar a las raíces del problema y te contentas con hacer una pseudoguerra a lo superficial.
> 
> ...




Lo dice alguien que lleva por nick Mal'akh y de avatar la rana Pepe. :XX:


Pon tu foto y tu nombre real, valiente.


----------



## Tigershark (27 May 2018)

Coralado dijo:


> Me parto con los que vais de "masculinistas", que tonteria es esa?, es que sois igual de subnormales joder!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues yo no entiendo como un tío que se pone un condón encima y se pone a hacer desmanes frente a una cámara y se da tiempo para andar leyendo por ahí en Internet y su contacto social es via tweeter, tiene el careto para llamar "marginal" a alguien y mira que estoy de acuerdo en parte, burbuja esta petado de marginales(a.k.a. planbujarra, berny etc..).



Lo de marginal lo dice desairado parece que lo que se está aquí diciendo ha dolido mucho, y es que los burbujos no hacemos prisioneros.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (27 May 2018)

Bueno, pues visto que está leyendo este hilo yo también aprovecho para mandarle un mensaje:

Ya que te gusta tanto el copypaste, podrías copiar a críticos españoles con la dictadura de género y el feminismo como Alicia Rubio, el juez Serrano, Yobana Carril, Félix Rodrigo Mora o Prado Esteban, en lugar de chupar pollas anglos y seguir esparciendo la leyenda negra sobre España. 

En lugar de comentar los altercados en las universidades estadounidenses, podrías comentar lo ocurrido con el bus de Hazte Oír o los numerosos boycotts que ha sufrido Alicia Rubio en sus conferencias. Ah, pero esto quizá a tus seguidores les llevaría a pensar que enfatizas con la "extrema derecha" y podría quitarte suscriptores...Que en realidad es lo único que te importa: tu momento de gloria. No hace falta que te vayas a Estados Unidos, la misma mierda la tienes aquí en España pero no la quieres tratar, porque sus víctimas son de derechas.


----------



## Billy Ray (27 May 2018)

Todos somos "tios blancos heteros", no solamente el y su ridículo disfraz. Los temas que trata nos afectan gravemente a todos y tenemos derecho a opinar, de sus videos, ya que són públicos, y en este foro, que és nuestro. Si le pica, que se rasque, ya podría dar la cara aquí en lugar de hacer burlas y copiar los post que le convienen en su puto twiter para hacer corrillo con sus palmeros.


----------



## jox (27 May 2018)

Es el artículo más estúpido que he leído en mucho tiempo. Un tío blanco hetero es lógico, racional, preciso, demoledor, desmonta uno por uno todos los discursos feminazis y de género. Y por contra el OP lanza afirmaciones sin argumentar ni una sola, un puro yolovalguismo. En este hilo no he leído más que bobadas y conspiranoias sin cabeza.


----------



## Coralado (27 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Es el artículo más estúpido que he leído en mucho tiempo. Un tío blanco hetero es lógico, racional, preciso, demoledor, desmonta uno por uno todos los discursos feminazis y de género. Y por contra el OP lanza afirmaciones sin argumentar ni una sola, un puro yolovalguismo. En este hilo no he leído más que bobadas y conspiranoias sin cabeza.



Yo no se que cojones tienen que ver las conspiranoias con lo que sé está diciendo aquí sobre el condón enmascarado, a excepción de uno o dos tontacos y el que habla de matar hombres en una guerra para acabar con el feminismo... Que dicho sea de paso, no me trago la veracidad de esas cuentas, a mi ver son sólo tontopollas a sueldo radicalizando discursos.

El condón enmascarado sólo crea una guerra superficial y de egos, que nos lleva a conflictos infantiles y absurdos, no va a la raíz del problema, ni hace hincapié en quienes ha afectado realmente y de manera directa toda esta locura del género.


----------



## jox (27 May 2018)

Coralado dijo:


> El condón enmascarado sólo crea una guerra superficial y de egos, que nos lleva a conflictos infantiles y absurdos, no va a la raíz del problema, ni hace hincapié en quienes ha afectado realmente y de manera directa toda esta locura del género.



Yo no creo que UTBE considere que es la solución a los problemas del mundo. El ve cosas que le molestan y hace un vídeo para criticarlas, con una lógica y autoridad espectacular, dejando a las tuiteras feministas al nivel del barro. Y ya está. Si otra gente quiere aportar otras cosas pues que lo haga, punto.

Insisto, el comentario que abre este hilo es una bazofia lleno de pajas mentales sobre la influencia anglo, la izquierda y la conspiranoia.


----------



## Meandros (27 May 2018)

Dejad al chico en paz pesados, si este quiere permanecer en JEWtube de momento va bien.


----------



## Coralado (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Yo no creo que UTBE considere que es la solución a los problemas del mundo. El ve cosas que le molestan y hace un vídeo para criticarlas, con una lógica y autoridad espectacular, dejando a las tuiteras feministas al nivel del barro. Y ya está. Si otra gente quiere aportar otras cosas pues que lo haga, punto.
> 
> Insisto, el comentario que abre este hilo es una bazofia lleno de pajas mentales sobre la influencia anglo, la izquierda y la conspiranoia.



*Hetero va con "H".

Exacto y por la misma regla de 3, el habrá de asumir que también puede ser criticado y que no todo el mundo habrá de estar de acuerdo con el y ya está, punto.

En cuanto a lo otro, se habla de que es disidencia controlada, lo cual puede ser perfectamente factible, yo lo dejó como una posibilidad, dejando de lado que si hay mucho subnormal emitiendo mensaje aquí.


----------



## Diek (28 May 2018)

Un Tio Blanco Hetero dijo:


> A lo mejor un día hago un vídeo sobre filicidio y crímenes cometidos por mujeres...


----------



## nosomosnadie (28 May 2018)

Straton dijo:


> A mi también me llama la atención el ascenso meteórico y repentino de este señor y la idolatría que despierta entre sus fans.
> 
> Estamos jodidos el feminismo lo domina todo, es un cancer metastatizado que ha destruido las relaciones humanas, el arte, la política, el estado de derecho, la democracia.
> 
> ...



Me encanta este mensaje, es que hay muchas subnormales que se consideran antifeministas y creen que van a poder seguir su vida cuando lo que les espera siguiendo su propia tesis es parir hijos en la cocina.
Por fin alguien se atreve a decir lo que se pretende con el antifeminismo.


----------



## Victor Chanov (28 May 2018)

No sé qué cxño esperáis de un youtuber, de verdad

Es un youtuber, no Gonzalo Fernández de la Mora


----------



## Tau Ceti (28 May 2018)

Blackest o cómo pasar de progre pagafantas a furibundo mgtow.

No entro a valorar al youtuber en cuestión. Lo que sí me sorprende es la cantidad de foreros que en este hilo le siguen el rollo a blackest, un reconocido ex-progre disfuncional (al igual que el inmolado tontiano) que se pasó toda su juventud apoyando tesis izquierdistas, hasta que se dió de bruces con la realidad. Pero en lugar de aprender de los errores propios y renegar del lote completo que lo llevó a esa situación, se dedica a atacar a quienes plantean nuevos escenarios en la crítica al feminismo que no consistan en el pataleo enfermizo.

Es la misma actitud que ya puso en práctica tontiano (o chechard en misandría info).


----------



## MingoDomingo (28 May 2018)

Yo estoy en desacuerdo con la postura MGTOW, pero blackest está hablando la verdad en este hilo. La gente que opinamos igual no es por borreguismo, sino porque es evidente que un tío blanco hetero es un fraude.

No os preocupéis que ya le seguiréis viendo hacer postureo anti patriótico en el futuro. Recordad que para el lo peor del feminismo es que alienta "otros extremismos".


----------



## Prometheo (28 May 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> No hace falta que te vayas a Estados Unidos, la misma mierda la tienes aquí en España pero no la quieres tratar, porque sus víctimas son de derechas.



Si va a EEUU es porque allí está el origen del problema. Y UTBH no tiene por qué reir las gracias a ninguna opción política porque todas son parte del problema. Y escorarse hacia Stalin, no le veo. Y escorarse hacia la extrema derecha católica va a ser que no. Es más, ha repartido a la izquierda a base de bien en varios videos. Vamos, que UTBH uno le ubicaría más bien en el centro-derecha que otra cosa.

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 09:21 ----------




MingoDomingo dijo:


> Recordad que para el lo peor del feminismo es que alienta "otros extremismos".



Y tiene razones sobradas...El feminismo postmoderno da alas al extremismo progre de género y al extremismo ultracatólico


----------



## el mensa (28 May 2018)

MingoDomingo dijo:


> Yo estoy en desacuerdo con la postura MGTOW, pero blackest está hablando la verdad en este hilo. La gente que opinamos igual no es por borreguismo, sino porque es evidente que un tío blanco hetero es un fraude.
> 
> No os preocupéis que ya le seguiréis viendo hacer postureo anti patriótico en el futuro. Recordad que para el lo peor del feminismo es que alienta "otros extremismos".



El principal fallo del MGTOW es el acrónimo. Yo ya conozco familias FGTOW que realmente sería FBDOS:* F*amilias a su *b*ola que no se *d*ejan *o*rdeñar por el *s*istema. Suelen ser desde 35 a 55 años con uno ó dos hijos que reciclan una vieja propiedad para vivir y trabajar en negro. 

Este mismo fin de semana me he enterado de otra familia que vive así. Es una tendencia que va a más. De seguir así en 5 años el sistema actual empieza a fallar y en 8-10 años se va a la porra con todos sus parásitos (muerto el huésped muerta la pulga).


----------



## SOY (28 May 2018)

Sospecho que ese tío ha sido puesto ahí para ridiculizar a un grupo específico de la población española... ¿podéis imaginar a qué grupo me refiero?. Pues eso. 

¿Quién va a tomar en serio a alguien que se presenta así?







Si el tío ese lee este mensaje le diría lo siguiente: Ya nos ha quedado claro el chiste del tío blanco hetero. ¿Te queda claro a ti?. Repetirlo es ya un insulto, una ofensa, una forma de ridiculizar a un grupo específico de la población. ¿Te queda claro?. Haz un vídeo sobre ello si no estás de acuerdo y quieres seguir apareciendo disfrazado de gilipollas. Y haz el favor de dejar de salir en vídeo embutido en un condón blanco porque las formas también cuentan. Tienes varias opciones:


Ahórranos tu imagen y pon sólo tu voz.
Ponte un cartelito negro (o blanco, o gafas o lo que quieras que oculte tu identidad de forma digna) en tus ojos y ahórranos a todos el trago de verte como un condón con gafas.
Muestra tu verdadera cara. Leticia Dolera lo hace y tú no eres menos valiente que ella.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Tau Ceti (28 May 2018)

MingoDomingo dijo:


> Yo estoy en desacuerdo con la postura MGTOW, pero blackest está hablando la verdad en este hilo.



'La verdad' no puede caer del lado de quien se dedica principalmente a atacar a quienes realizan críticas al feminismo. 

Todavía estoy esperando algún hilo de blackest que no consista en simples pataleos, aparte de que siempre tiene como objetivo fijar el foco en 'las mujeres' (*), desviándolo de lo importante que es la ideología feminista.

(*) Rémora que denota un tema estrictamente personal y circunstancial, debido a sus numerosas decepciones tras las fantas. Su postura no se basa en una cuestión ideológica ni por sentido de la justicia.

En el caso de tontiano el desequilibrio le venía por bajarse los pantalones ante una toxicómana que se la jugó.

Fíjate si es penosa la realidad de estos personajes, que si no fuera por estos asuntillos ni si quiera se molestarían en disimular su femimarxismo.


----------



## SOY (28 May 2018)

malkavian dijo:


> No es disidencia controlada, que no concordemos al 100% con su discurso (yo ni por asomo lo hago) no quiere decir que esté controlado por los poderes fácticos. El tio tiene su discurso y desarrolla su narrativa imitando el modelo de Peterson y de otros showmans de la alt-lite norteamericana y la verdad es que no le va nada mal, en un par de meses ya lleva 45.000 suscriptores lo cual no es poco y los progres se empiezan a mosquear con su éxito.



No puedo afirmar que sea disidencia controlada pero sí puedo afirmar que muchos de sus vídeos tienen mucho curro detrás. Para hacer lo que ese tío hace tienes que ser casi superman o tirarte muchísimas horas al día para recopilar toda la información, leerla, comprenderla, contrastarla, organizarla, traducirla, etc, más luego guión, grabación, edición, montaje, etc. Y a todo ese curro le tienes que añadir unas dotes escénicas y de comunicación envidiables. Y luego de meter todo eso en la coctelera... agitar y esperar que todo salga bien y youtube te saque en primera plana. Quizás todo sea casualidad y en realidad nos encontremos ante un Leonardo da Vinci de la comunicación youtubera. Un hombre orquesta con un talento fuera de lo común que se nos presenta embutido en un condón blanco.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

Straton dijo:


> A mi también me llama la atención el ascenso meteórico y repentino de este señor y la idolatría que despierta entre sus fans.
> 
> Estamos jodidos el feminismo lo domina todo, es un cancer metastatizado que ha destruido las relaciones humanas, el arte, la política, el estado de derecho, la democracia.
> 
> ...



Todos, repito TODOS, olvidáis al ESTADO, que es el creador de todas las ideologías y religiones (las de siempre y las religiones políticas), para dividir y enfrentar, y por tanto debilitar y sobredominar al pueblo.

Lo que he puesto en negrita de tu mensaje es lo más grave, y es, por desgracia, lo común en todos los discursos antifeministas: primero porque hablas de un "orden natural" y un "lugar de la mujer" que no especificas cuál es (lo cual puede llevar a confusión e identificación con discursos realmente misóginos), y segundo porque dejas claro (igual que el resto de discursos, feministas o antifeminstas, racistas o antirracistas, inmigracionistas o identitarios, homófobos u homosexualófilos, islamófilos o islamofóbos...) que es el ESTADO el que debe REGULAR TODO, DIRIGIR TODA NUESTRA EXISTENCIA.

Mientras no ENTENDAMOS que el PROBLEMA es precisamente el ESTADO (tanto cuando nos gustan sus leyes como cuando nos disgustan) no estaremos en condiciones de APREHENDER las realidades que de él nacen...

Leed este libro y entenderéis más y mejor la realidad en la que vivimos:

*LA DEMOCRACIA Y EL TRIUNFO DEL ESTADO
*
Además del otro libro mencionado por mi en este mismo hilo, para el caso concreto del feminismo:

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer*

*Reseña 1
*
*Reseña 2

Reseña 3
*
*Descarga*

Con esas lecturas se entiende muy bien que el ESTADO no hemos sido, no somos y nunca seremos TODOS, sino las minorías que lo crearon y lo conforman (este y todos los estados), las cuales, a su vez, luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... lucha perenne que redunda en que dichas minorías poderhabientes siempre estén adaptándose, actualizándose, a las condiciones objetivas que se dan, es decir, que siempre están PERFECCIONANDO sus sistemas de dominación... al mismo tiempo que el pueblo, por desgracia, va cada vez DELEGANDO EN DICHAS MINORÍAS más y más y más... y, por tanto, DEGRADÁNDOSE más y más y más... para finalmente llegar a ser sustituido por inmigración.

A estas alturas del siglo XXI ya deberíamos tener claro que NINGÚN PARTIDO es solución a nada, sino una herramienta más del ESTADO (y del CAPITAL a su servicio).

El ESTADO no somos todos, y nunca lo hemos sido. Ningún pueblo jamás decidió autodotarse de un ESTADO para organizarse, repito, JAMÁS. Todos los ESTADOS, tanto los que defendéis y creéis llevar en la sangre, como los que criticáis... todos ellos fueron una creación de minorías poderhabientes que miraban por sus intereses, no por los del pueblo, y todos fueron IMPUESTOS al pueblo A SANGRE Y FUEGO.

Defender, por ejemplo, el ESTADO español y criticar la creación de un estado catalán, es igual de absurdo (e infantil) que defender lo contrario.

El problema es que antes EL PUEBLO sí era pueblo, y con mejor o peor suerte, con mejor o peor estrategia (más bien sin ella, por desgracia), se diferenciaba claramente de las élites de poder, y las combatía... a pesar de los colaboracionistas con el poder... Pero dicho colaboracionismo ahora es total, ya no hay pueblo diferenciado y enfrentado al poder, sino populacho que ya es INCAPAZ de vivir sin que un PODER EXTERNO le dirija toda su existencia... A eso lo llamamos MODERNIDAD, PROGRESO (como otra forma más de AUTOENGAÑO).

Si no fuera por ese infantilismo, dejación, embrutecimiento, autoesclavitud mental, bienestarismo y hedonismo del antes llamado pueblo y ahora populacho, todo este circo (el de todos los partidos) debería servir al PUEBLO para darse cuenta de lo que es realmente el PARLAMENTARISMO...

¿Aprovechará la oportunidad el PUEBLO para volver a tomar conciencia de SÍ y poner fin a la partitocracia, es decir, al ESTADO y al CAPITAL? No parece...

Lectura recomendada:
*El parlamentarismo como sistema de dominación*

Las *revoluciones desde arriba*, como así han sido la gran mayoría, sobre todo las más famosas (francesa y rusa), no hicieron otra cosa que servir a los intereses de las minorías poderhabientes, concentrando más y más el PODER (so pretexto de hacer lo contrario: democratizar la existencia).

Una *revolución desde abajo* es lo que se necesita... y es esto:

*"LOS 25 PUNTOS DEL SISTEMA DE CONVICCIONES PARA UNA REVOLUCIÓN INTEGRAL"*

*EL TIEMPO DEL COMPROMISO Y LA ACCIÓN HA LLEGADO*

Pero para ello necesitamos cambiar de PARADIGMA, de COSMOVISIÓN, ya que, aunque nos duela reconocerlo, el pueblo llano ésta, estamos, tanto o más degradados que las élites de poder que criticamos (de boquilla).

*Saludos, UN TÍO BLANCO HETERO... si lees esto ya sabes por donde deberías tirar. Si mantuvieras tus ganas de hacer cosas, mejorando tus enfoques y argumentaciones, y formas de difundirlas (imagen mediante), tu trabajo sería mucho más importante y sería realmente antisistema... y lo comprobarías, porque o bien te silenciarían o bien las críticas que te llegarían serían muy diferentes, y más serias...

¿Te atreves? ADELANTE.*


----------



## Sapere_Aude (28 May 2018)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todos, repito TODOS, olvidáis al ESTADO, que es el creador de todas las ideologías y religiones (las de siempre y las religiones políticas), para dividir y enfrentar, y por tanto debilitar y sobredominar al pueblo.
> 
> Lo que he puesto en negrita de tu mensaje es lo más grave, y es, por desgracia, lo común en todos los discursos antifeministas: primero porque hablas de un "orden natural" y un "lugar de la mujer" que no especificas cuál es (lo cual puede llevar a confusión e identificación con discursos realmente misóginos), y segundo porque dejas claro (igual que el resto de discursos, feministas o antifeminstas, racistas o antirracistas, inmigracionistas o identitarios, homófobos u homosexualófilos, islamófilos o islamofóbos...) que es el ESTADO el que debe REGULAR TODO, DIRIGIR TODA NUESTRA EXISTENCIA.
> 
> ...



Joder Félix, así que las religiones son creación del Estado... Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Pinchazo (28 May 2018)

No se. Me parece que se está sobrerreaccionando.

Os diré la verdad. La primera vez que lo ví me gustó por la forma de presentar las cosas. Luego en otros videos habla demasiado a gritos para mi gusto, pero bueno... nadie es perfecto ni va a gustar a todo el mundo.

Pero es cierto que hay algo de regustillo de artificial. Como preparado...

Peeeero. Creo que es pronto para la crítica dura. Porque básicamente, no ha creado los motivos.
Lo importante es no idealizar nunca a nadie, y tener siempre criterio propio. Porque coincidas al 80% de lo que diga no significa que te tengas que tragar el 20% restante. Siempre debes conservar tu criterio y la capacidad de réplica.

De esa forma da igual las motivaciones de quien hable. Reconoced la verdad por sus argumentos y datos, y no por su exposición.


----------



## tocafa (28 May 2018)

Es un producto de medios de ultraizquierda marxista como publico o diario, que creó a Barbijaputa con una fake mujer que da la cara para el paripé, pero que es preescolar en la sombra.

Este supuesto crítico de feministas hombre blanco es creación de ellos tambien para que se relacione a los que no apoyan feminismo con radicales.

Esta todo preparado.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Joder Félix, así que las religiones son creación del Estado... Cuéntanos más.



No soy Félix...

Todas las religiones que son adoptadas como religión oficial son por tanto, de facto, religiones de ESTADO... Por ejemplo, el cristianismo original surgió como lucha contra todo tipo de poder ilegítimo, contra toda tiranía, en aquel tiempo ROMA.... Luego ROMA, se alía con la incipiente Iglesia (es decir, con las minorías cristianas que ya se estaban erigiendo -por su cuenta- como representantes de todo el cristianismo) para llevar esa disidencia real a servir al imperio...

Y una vez amortizada la religión cristiana oficial, como tal, se le culpa de todos los males del mundo (anticlericalismo de pacotilla, que equipara a las élites corruptas clericales, a las creencias-cultura del pueblo) al mismo tiempo que se crean las religiones políticas, tales como el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), el antirracismo (como nuevo racismo), el inmigracionismo (como nueva esclavitud), la islamofilia (como nuevo fascismo), el ecologismo-veganismo (como nuevo animalismo-bestialismo, en tanto que rebaja al humano a la categoría de animal), la ciencia-tecnología (como nuevo dios todopoderoso), y en definitiva, el PROGRESO (la religión por excelencia) como fin DETERMINISTA de la vida humana.

Y así todo...

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 11:27 ----------

Y no, esto no es conspiranoia, sino DINÁMICAS DE PODER, así funciona el poder... y no es de forma oculta, todo esto es público y notorio... Otra cosa es que el pueblo en vez de luchar sin descanso por su libertad, y por la VERDAD, tenga la inercia de no querer asumir sus RESPONSABILIDADES, y tienda a dejarse dirigir por unas minorías... de las cuales espera su bonhomía... para luego llorar y patalear si ésta no llega.

No hay ningún PODER (político, ideológico, religioso, económico...) que no sea TIRÁNICO, independientemente de las quizá iniciales buenas intenciones del que asume el poder... EL PODER CORROMPE, es así y no puede ser de otra manera, dada la condición humana.


----------



## utens (28 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> A mi me parece un tipo peligroso por muchos motivos.
> 
> -Idolatra demasiado a lo anglo, practicamente todos sus videos son copypaste de autores anglos, además como sabe mucho inglés (ojo que ha estudiado 2 años en Canadá, para que veas lo virtuoso y sabio que es) se dedica a traducir y hablar de otros autores anglos que no conoce ni dios. Para que veas lo listo que es que conoce el libro que escribió un anglo (todo sabemos que los anglos son seres de luz y que todo lo que sale de la boca de un anglo es conocimiento puro emanado de la fuente de la sabiduría) al que nadie excepto el conoce, todos sabemos que cuando alguien cita un autor al que nadie conoce ese alguien demuestra ser mas listo y sabio que tú, incluso aunque dichos autores digan chorradas. ¡Mira que listo soy que conozco un montón de autores que tu no conoces!



Tu eres tonto chaval, desde cuándo traducir autores que contribuyen la lucha es idolatrar lo anglo, un escritor reconocido lo es aquí y en la china; y yo prefiero leer a un Pérfido masculinista a un huele-bragas como tu


----------



## laresial (28 May 2018)

A mí mientras siga dando palos a el Feminismo, bien.
Que sea de derecha, izquierda, centro radical, nazi, sionista maricón o taxista, me la suda.

Ahora bien, si empieza a distinguir entre feminismo y Feminazis, y decir que los hombres somos malos por ser hombres, que se joda.

Y por supuesto, nada de justificar las leyes de genero.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

laresial dijo:


> A mí mientras siga dando palos a el Feminismo, bien.
> Que sea de derecha, izquierda, centro radical, nazi, sionista maricón o taxista, me la suda..



Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado...

El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando sean sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...

Todos esos sistemas de dominación tienen en común que se dan (surgen) en los ESTADOS...

Porque ese, EL ESTADO (junto al CAPITAL-ismo, privado y de Estado), es el sistema de dominación que genera todas las herramientas de dominación, división y enfrentamiento del pueblo (feminismo, inmigracionismo, homosexualismo, islamofilia, etc.)

Si queremos liquidar el feminismo (que es neo-patriarcado), y la ideología de género, y el inmigracionismo, y la islamofilia, etc. etc. etc. y no queremos que lo que venga después sea peor (siempre es peor)... lo que hay que hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL CAPITAL (y no hablo de anarquismo).

Y para poner fin al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, primero tenemos que poner fin a NUESTRA DEGRADACIÓN (degradación impuesta desde arriba y autodegradación), que ya es atroz.

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 12:23 ----------

*Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO* por más que la gente se deje engañar-cegar por unos supuestos (envenenados y envilecedores) privilegios que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres...

No sé en otros idiomas, pero en castellano es muy fácil entender que el término *PATRIARCA* hace referencia a UNA SOLA PERSONA con mayor rango y/o jerarquía sobre los demás.

Por tanto, el patriarcado no es cosa de todos los hombres, sino de unos pocos... y no sólo hombres, sino también mujeres... ¿quiénes eran y son esos hombres y mujeres? ¿quién es esa persona, digamos, jurídica? ¿Quién ha sido siempre ese patriarca? EL ESTADO.

*El patriarcado no fue un invento de los hombres (todos ellos) para someter a las mujeres (todas ellas), sino un invento de las minorías poderhabientes (ellos y ellas) para someter al pueblo (ellos y ellas)... y como una de las mejores formas de someter al pueblo es dividiéndolo y enfrentándolo, el patriarcado fue muy útil al PODER...*.

Y una vez amortizado el patriarcado tradicional y cuando éste ya era disfuncional, se inventó el *neo-patriarcado, llamado FEMINISMO*. *En el patriarcado tradicional la mujer, considerada inferior, fue puesta bajo la TUTELA del varón; y ahora el feminismo, so pretexto de la emancipación de la mujer, lo que hace es seguir considerándola inferior y, por tanto, ponerla bajo tutela del ESTADO y el CAPITAL, por supuesto consiguiendo con ello la profundización en la división y enfrentamiento de los hombres y mujeres del pueblo llano.* Los supuestos "privilegios" que ahora "disfrutan" las mujeres son un regalo envenenado que las está destruyendo (aparte de distanciarlas del hombre, haciéndolas así más débiles e indefensas -ante el PODER-que jamás en la historia).

Por tanto, cuando los hombres (del pueblo llano) interpretan que ahora la mujer es una privilegiada (y se cabrean y separan de las mujeres por ello), no hacen otra cosa que desempeñar el papel que les han asignado desde arriba: mujeres y hombres DEL PUEBLO LLANO DIVIDIDOS Y ENFRENTADOS, todos ellos-as llevando, además, una vida hedonista (y sin éxito, lo cual es de bobos), lo cual redunda en una natalidad por los suelos... con el resultado final de que somos sustituidos por inmigración.

Insisto:

Todo aquel que quiera combatir al feminismo con argumentos, y no con pataletas fácilmente identificables como machismo (que dan la razón al sistema de dominación en el que vivimos), debería leer este libro:

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer*

*El patriarcado tradicional, al separar al hombre de la mujer, envileció y destruyó al hombre (en la fábrica, en las guerras, etc.) y ahora el feminismo (neopatriarcado) está envileciendo y destruyendo a las mujeres en el mercado laboral, con discriminación positiva, en el ejército, etc.*

Y ahora, con ambos envilecidos, destruidos y enfrentados, es la hora de sustituirlos por inmigración masiva que permita el inicio de un renovado y actualizado sistema de dominación
*(parece que con el islam).*

*Porque... aunque parezcan incompatibles e incoherentes la promoción en occidente del feminismo, de la hipersexualización de las niñas y del homosexualismo, con la promoción del ISLAM, la realidad es bien diferente...*

Veamos:
El sistema educativo está dirigido a compartimentar el conocimiento, y a construir sujetos incompletos e irresponsables. No me refiero al conocimiento técnico-profesional y a la responsablidad asociada a él, sino al conocimiento profundo de la vida y del propio ser humano.

La sociedad actual está basada en lo peor del individualismo (arrogancia, soberbia, nihilismo, narcisismo y/o auto-odio, insociablidad, egoísmo, consumismo, amoralidad, etc.) y en lo peor del colectivismo (delegación, irresponsablidad, seguidismo, inacción, parálisis, hipocresía, mesianismo, etc.). Aún hay restos de lo mejor del individualismo (reflexión, discernimiento, capacidad de lucha, afán de superación, autocrítica, etc.) y del colectivismo (empatía, sociabilidad, cooperación, colaboración, ayuda, metas comunes, trabajo asociado, etc.) pero están en retirada, en extinción.

Así las cosas, todo ese constructo que llamamos modernidad no es sino la progresiva, y parece que ilimitada, aniquilación de todo lo elevado y digno de la condición humana... proceso éste que ha sido enmascarado-compensado gracias a la tecnología... pero llega un momento en el que la degradación del sujeto es tal que aquélla no puede compensarlo, entre otras razones porque un sujeto degradado desarrolla ciencia y crea tecnología, así mismo, degradadas y degradantes.

El sistema educativo también está orientado en la delegación de las responsabilidades propias. La sociedad moderna es la sociedad de una minoría de expertos y una mayoría de inútiles e irresponsables que delegan en aquéllos todas las que deberían ser sus responsabilidades. Somos, por tanto, una sociedad INFANTILIZADA que, por tanto, necesita de TUTELA desde arriba.

Eso y no otra cosa es el ESTADO (con el CAPITAL a su servicio): una minoría poderhabiente que decide sobre la mayoría.

No sólo es el sistema educativo, también la economía, la sanidad, la seguridad, la alimentación, etc. Todo, así mismo, tiene un diseño MILITAR, es decir, jerárquico a la fuerza. Vivimos en la sociedad más militarizada de la historia, pero creemos que lo hacemos en la más libre... Y es por eso por lo que dichas minorías poderhabientes pueden hacer lo que les venga en gana, con la certeza de que sus inferiores no podrán hacer nada en su contra ni para evitarlo.

*El ESTADO (cualquiera que sea su forma) siempre ha sido, es y será una creación de dichas minorías con el objetivo de perpetuar su poder. Es totalmente falso que sociedad alguna haya elegido auto "dotarse" de un ESTADO para su mejor organización. El ESTADO es una imposición, la mayor parte de las veces a sangre y fuego.*

Es el ESTADO, y dentro de él su máxima expresión (supuestamente positiva), el ESTADO DE BIENESTAR, el responsable de la colosal degradación (e irresponsablidad) del ser humano.

El ESTADO, dependiendo de su forma, degrada de una u otra maneras, siempre compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias entre sí; veamos dos ejemplos muy de actualidad:

*1- Degradación occidental (con parlamentarismo, bienestarismo, capitalismo, socialdemocracia, derechos, etc.). *

Subproductos de ella: 

- Natalidad por los suelos.
- Amoralidad de un tipo.
- Individualismo del peor.
- Consumismo extremo.
- Auto-odio camuflado con narcisimo, arrogancia y soberbia contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes (al mismo tiempo que se practica el victimismo como forma de vida)
- Feminismo,como nueva forma de patriarcado, que siempre TUTELA a la mujer por considerarla inferior.
*- Hipersexualización de las niñas, dentro de la pretendida "emancipación" de la mujer.*
- Homosexualización de la sociedad, dentro de la pretendida liberación de todas cadenas.
- Inmigracionismo y antirracismo, dada la ínfima natalidad y el mencionado auto-odio encubierto y/o inconsciente.
- * Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*2- Degradación "oriental", en concreto, musulmana (por aquello de la actualidad).*

Subproductos de ella:

- Natalidad correcta, pero no libre, no elegida.
- Amoralidad de otro tipo (servil).
- Colectivismo del peor (mesiánico).
- Expectativas de alcanzar alto consumo (consumismo).
- Victimismo que culpa a occidente de todos sus males, y que, por tanto, se autolegitima y transforma en soberbia y arrogancia beligerantes (contra sus iguales, nunca contra las minorías poderhabientes)
- Patriarcado explícito, es decir, con TUTELA de la mujer.
*- Casamiento y fornicación con niñas a partir de 9 años.*
- Tasa altísima (y ocultada) de prácticas homosexuales debido precisamente a entender a la mujer como inferior, y sólo necesaria para la reproducción.
- EMIgracionismo-antirracismo.
- * Irresponsablidad y delegación absoluta de toda su existencia en castas de expertos.*

*¿Son o no son compatibles-complementarias-intercambiables-sustitutorias todas esas DEGRADACIONES? Las respuesta es que SÍ, LO SON. *. Y lo son porque *en esencia* son degradaciones *ABSOLUTAMENTE IDÉNTICAS* (por tanto ni siquiera compatibles-complementarias, sino IDÉNTICAS) las que se dan en ambas sociedades, en ambas civilizaciones, en ambas cosmovisiones.

Está en nuestras manos pasar de la degradación superlativa del mundo occidental (homosexualismo, progresismo, feminismo, consumismo, materialismo, pacifismo, hedonismo, epicureísmo, eudemonismo, nihilismo, etc.) a la degradación superlativa en sentido (*supuestamente*) contrario.

Es nuestra decisión seguir siendo como hasta ahora OBJETOS de la historia, o bien ser SUJETOS ACTIVOS de la misma.

Es nuestra decisión tomar las riendas de nuestro destino, junto a nuestros iguales, sin delegar en castas de expertos de dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, y asumiendo la totalidad de las responsabilidades que conlleva la CONDICIÓN HUMANA.


----------



## Pinchazo (28 May 2018)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
> El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado...
> 
> El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando sean sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...
> ...



La concentración de poder no es un mero capricho humano. Es el resultado de que su concentración logra cosas que de forma dispersa no puede. Mediante una única fuerza dirigida, todo el esfuerzo y capacidad humana de una gran población puede dirigirse a objetivos determinados logrando cosas imposibles sin esa coordinación.

Es por eso que el poder, en sus diferentes formas, tiene lo que en economía llamaríamos "economías de escala". Por eso los imperios pudieron conquistar grandes territorios y estos sólo pudieron defenderse cuando los diferentes clanes de un lugar establecían alianzas creando un poder equivalente.

Por eso el "divide y vencerás" funciona. Por eso, el poder, antes o despues se concentra.

Lo ideal no es que desapareza la concentración. Es una quimera. Si desaces el control actual uno nuevo aparece. Lo ideal sería lograr que dicho poder sirviera para el bien del conjunto de sus habitantes del que forman. Y eso nos lleva a que, si la gente no participa del poder, ¿quien impide su abuso?

Y de ahí se han derivado un montón de cosas, como la democracia.

Ya... En la práctica se ha demostrado como, mediante diversas formas, cierta gente ha logrado usar a conveniencia, cualquiera que sea el sistema, a su conveniencia.

Así que cuando leo un texto como el tuyo, lo que me viene a la cabeza es "ya viene otro a hablar de su libro". El enésimo sistema, ya conocido o vendido como nuevo, en el que no se concentrará poder y no habrá gente aprovechándose de los demás y tal y tal.


----------



## rush81 (28 May 2018)

Lo curioso es que hasta le dedican articulos en Libertad Digital.


----------



## Pinchazo (28 May 2018)

rush81 dijo:


> Lo curioso es que hasta le dedican articulos en Libertad Digital.



Sí... Ese es el tipo de cosas que mosquean. O un par de entrevistas en inglés, cuando apenas llevaba un mes con el canal, creo recordar.

Parece la típica influencia dirigida para auparle. Puede ser casualidad, claro, pero no se... Raro parece.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

Pinchazo dijo:


> La concentración de poder no es un mero capricho humano. Es el resultado de que su concentración logra cosas que de forma dispersa no puede. Mediante una única fuerza dirigida, todo el esfuerzo y capacidad humana de una gran población puede dirigirse a objetivos determinados logrando cosas imposibles sin esa coordinación.
> 
> Es por eso que el poder, en sus diferentes formas, tiene lo que en economía llamaríamos "economías de escala". Por eso los imperios pudieron conquistar grandes territorios y estos sólo pudieron defenderse cuando los diferentes clanes de un lugar establecían alianzas creando un poder equivalente.
> 
> ...



Admitamos (por un momento...) el DETERMINISMO humano que finalmente siempre lleva a la concentración de PODER... pero llega un momento en que está tan concentrado que es IMPOSIBLE desconcentrarlo, por razones obvias.

Moraleja: todos los humanos deben ponerse en la tarea (primero mirando en su interior) de impedir que el poder se concentre.

En cuanto a los IMPERIOS, hablas de ellos como algo positivo (¿es así?) en cuyo caso, no hay debate posible, estamos en las antípodas.
Hablo de los imperios que conocemos, no imperios "del bien" metafísicos.

Todo lo humano es imperfecto, no hay nada absolutamente bueno, por tanto, los imperios también. No niego su parte positiva, pero su parte negativa es tal, que invita a evitarlos...

La gente asocia IMPERIO a civilización avanzada, y más aún, a ciencia y tecnología, y lo más grave de todo, a PROGRESO (progreso del bueno, claro)... y esto es, cuando menos, un error (en realidad una estrategia bien urdida desde arriba).

Si la capacidad creativa del ser humano está ahí, y no la podemos negar, está claro que esa capacidad se plasmará en hechos... pero esas creaciones diferirán mucho unos de otras según los objetivos... La creatividad humana dentro de un IMPERIO (regido por unas minorías imperialistas que mandan sobre todo y sobre todos) es una creatividad al servicio del PODER del IMPERIO (poder militar básicamente); por contra, las creaciones humanas surgidas de sociedades sin ESTADO (por supuesto sin imperio) tendrán una dirección muy diferente.

Podemos afirmar, sin ningún lugar a la duda, que todo lo que asumimos como BUENO, dentro del imperio en el que vivimos, tiene un fin último de DOMINACIÓN... En otras palabras; por ejemplo la ciencia y tecnología actuales (que tanto nos gustan) son de origen militar, TODAS... y lo militar, dentro de un imperio, tiene su fin en la DOMINACIÓN del pueblo, y la defensa (y ataque) frente a otros imperios, otros ESTADOS.

No existe el IMPERIO BUENO ni el ESTADO BUENO... ni existe concentración de poder BUENA, ni siquiera asumible... o quizá sí, asumible durante un tiempo, por ejemplo mientras ese imperio me meta 5000 € en el bolsillo y sea el imperio dominante en el mundo... Pero claro, luego llega el "lado oscuro" del imperio, cuando este ya está en quiebra (como ahora occidente) y ya no nos vale... y lloramos y pataleamos.

Conclusión: si aplaudimos los IMPERIOS, aplaudimos todos, tanto cuando nos vaya "bien" (que en realidad es "mal" porque delegamos todo en castas de expertos), como cuando nos vaya mal... Y obviamente, cuando nos vaya mal, debemos asumir que al haber concedido tanto poder (esa concentración de poder supuestamente inevitable) a unas minorías, todo lo que pase es que tiene que pasar y es inevitable... Por tanto huelgan lloros y pataleos, y lo que ahora está pasando es lo que tiene que pasar.

El determinismo es lo que tiene...

No, la vida no es determinista, sino DECISIONISTA: todo lo que sucede es porque así lo han decidido los humanos, por acción o por omisión.


----------



## laresial (28 May 2018)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Los palos al feminismo (de ESTADO) deberían llegar incluso desde las feministas de buena fe...
> El problema no es la crítica al feminismo (que también), sino las propuestas de superación del mismo... porque todo lo que veo (aparte de pataletas) es pedir (rogar, mendigar) un ESTADO (es decir, el origen de todas las políticas e ideologías que dividen y enfrentan al pueblo) que elimine el feminismo que él mismo ha creado...
> 
> El feminismo y la ideología de género serán liquidados (por los mismos que los han creado) cuando sean sustituidos por otro sistema de dominación adecuado a las condiciones objetivas...
> ...



Enhorabuena por tan largo post, aunque me temo que la mayor parte es copia pega, no deja de tener su mérito.

Estoy de acuerdo minoritariamente con tus aportaciones, pero en desacuerdo en general.

_"Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO ."_
Eso es otra forma de criminalizar a los hombre, es decir, el feminismo que es una mierda, no es culpa del feminismo... sino que es culpa del patriarcado.
Anda y vayase usted a freir espárragos.

El Feminismo es esta mierda que pone leyes injustas contra los hombres-varones, y hace leyes de discriminación positiva... negativa contra los hombres, y leyes de genero que dicen que las niñas no tienen pene.

No me compare con el Islam. Por que es incomparable, salvo para ver que la mierda puede ir en muchas direcciones.

En Feminismo no es neopatriarcado, El Feminismo es una basura ideológica que pone la atención en las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres, y haciendo como la cama de Procusto, se dedica a castrar hombres y masculinizar mujeres.

Es incomparable con el patriarcado, que ponía a cada uno en su lugar, las mujeres a cuidar la casa y los hijos y el hombre a trabajar.
Hoy en día, gracias al Feminismo y a la basura del capitalismo antihumano, sería imposible volver, ya que una pareja de humanos no pueden ni mantenerse a si mismo con los sueldos de mierda que tenemos, y menos tener hijos.

El Feminismo no es neopatriarcado, el Feminismo es neocapitalismo, es decir, máximo beneficio y mínimo gasto, y es mejor matar bebes y vender sus órganos que criar hijos, por que da más beneficio.

Eso es el Feminismo, ideología antihumana de beneficio inmediato.

Los feministas prefieren que se diga que las mujeres son personas con discapacidad como los niños, si con ellos sacan el beneficio de ser autoridad en una denuncia, incongruente como toda la mentira del feminismo, y la discriminación positiva, si hay un equipo directivo o van a las elecciones en un partido debe haber un 50% de mujeres, se la suda si hay el mismo número de rubios que de morenos, o de negros y chinos que de blancos, sólo les importa el número de mujeres.

Como la mierda de la Plataforma de Observación de mujeres en México, que ponen que mueren cada año 25.000 personas en México asesinadas, de ellas 3.000 son mujeres y dicen que hay que acabar con los feminicidios, cuando les haces observar que mueren lógicamente 22.000 hombres, 7 veces más hombres que mujeres dicen que eso se la suda.

Así es el Feminismo. Una basura ideológica.
Feminismo, nada de patriarcado. Ni neo ni ostias en vinagre.

El Feminismo debe ser erradicado de las leyes.
Igualdad o la puta al río, y los mamporreros con ella.

Octubre rompe todos los récords de asesinatos en México | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Hasta el 31 de octubre, el país registró 23.968 asesinatos. 

Más de 2.700 mujeres han sido asesinadas en México en el 2016

Más de 2.700 mujeres fueron asesinadas en México en el 2016


----------



## MingoDomingo (28 May 2018)

Mal'akh dijo:


> UTBH, eres un cobarde tío. Un tipo medroso que se enchufa una máscara, siendo tú el que da una imagen de marginalidad, dando a entender que hay que taparse el rostro para hablar claro a la industria de género y sus tontos útiles, como si fuera nuestro discurso del que hay que avergonzarse.
> 
> Pero no eres un cobarde sólo por eso, a pesar de que otros si lidiemos con el progresismo duramente en el día a día. Eres un cobarde por tu equidistancia, por cómo cedes terreno, porque no tienes cojones a atacar a las raíces del problema y te contentas con hacer una pseudoguerra a lo superficial.
> 
> ...



Así de claro. Yo tampoco creo que tenga a nadie detrás. Pero una vez que existe, van a promocionarle y dar atención más que a gente con un discurso más valiente, incisivo y VERDADERO.

Es un muro de contención a la verdad. Reafirma lo que cualquiera que no sea un SJW demente conoce, haciendo contentarse a la gente con una oposición débil y falsa. Falsa porque no ataca la raíz del problema, y nos desvía la atención diciendo que el problema no es el feminismo sino las radicales.


----------



## jox (28 May 2018)

Resumiendo los argumentos del hilo hasta ahora:
1. UTBH no hace videos sobre el tema sobre el que tengo una fobia especial, ergo, es disidencia controlada.
2. UTBH no coincide hasta el tercer decimal en mi orientación política particular, ergo es disidencia controlada.
3. UTBH está teniendo mucho éxito, ergo es disidencia controlada.

Conclusión: burbujistas, no vais a llegar nunca a ninguna parte. Un tío tiene un éxito espectacular con una trabajo impecable y una lógica aplastante, y en vez de aplaudirle a rabiar que es lo que teníamos que hacer (aunque luego cada uno tenga sus matices y sus puntos de vista) montamos este debate estéril. Parecéis la izquierda coño, entre estalinistas, troskistas y demás, cada uno con su definición exacta del dogma a seguir y del papel del estado, y todos los demás son traidores o tontos útiles. Coño ya.


----------



## MingoDomingo (28 May 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Bueno, pues visto que está leyendo este hilo yo también aprovecho para mandarle un mensaje:
> 
> Ya que te gusta tanto el copypaste, podrías copiar a críticos españoles con la dictadura de género y el feminismo como Alicia Rubio, el juez Serrano, Yobana Carril, Félix Rodrigo Mora o Prado Esteban, en lugar de chupar pollas anglos y seguir esparciendo la leyenda negra sobre España.
> 
> En lugar de comentar los altercados en las universidades estadounidenses, podrías comentar lo ocurrido con el bus de Hazte Oír o los numerosos boycotts que ha sufrido Alicia Rubio en sus conferencias. Ah, pero esto quizá a tus seguidores les llevaría a pensar que enfatizas con la "extrema derecha" y podría quitarte suscriptores...Que en realidad es lo único que te importa: tu momento de gloria. No hace falta que te vayas a Estados Unidos, la misma mierda la tienes aquí en España pero no la quieres tratar, porque sus víctimas son de derechas.



Fantástico. Mis dieses.

---------- Post added 28-may-2018 at 14:00 ----------




malkavian dijo:


> Hola, ya que veo que nos estás leyendo aprovecho para pedirte que hagas algún vídeo sobre la inmigración, la hipocresía progre con los refugees y las asociaciones como la de Moha Gerehou que solo se dedican a pedir subvenciones por acontecimientos que ocurrieron hace siglos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cómo va a hacer eso? Eso es de racistas cuñaos. Tolerancia ante todo, menos al fascismo!


----------



## PROBLANCO (28 May 2018)

Yo apoyo que surjan personajes como el. Pero con un matiz: que vaya guiando a la gente hacia la madriguera de conejos, que no se quede en el árbol, que vaya al bosque. Eso significa varias cosas: poner nombre y apellidos a organizaciones y personajes que financian y promueven todo esto. Y lo más importante: tocar la inmigración masiva, va unido a toda la inseguridad de las mujeres en Europa algo que aprovecha el feminismo (callando los motivos reales) para seguir denunciando constantemente ese aumento de desprotección de la mujer.


----------



## MingoDomingo (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Resumiendo los argumentos del hilo hasta ahora:
> 1. UTBH no hace videos sobre el tema sobre el que tengo una fobia especial, ergo, es disidencia controlada.
> 2. UTBH no coincide hasta el tercer decimal en mi orientación política particular, ergo es disidencia controlada.
> 3. UTBH está teniendo mucho éxito, ergo es disidencia controlada..



Todo mentiras o falacias de hombre de paja. Igual la siguiente vez rozas la diana.


----------



## n_flamel (28 May 2018)

Fantástico hilo. Up!


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

laresial dijo:


> Enhorabuena por tan largo post, aunque me temo que la mayor parte es copia pega, no deja de tener su mérito.



Copia y pega de mí mismo (en otros posts).



laresial dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo minoritariamente con tus aportaciones, pero en desacuerdo en general.



Veamos...



laresial dijo:


> _"Eso es el feminismo: NEO-PATRIARCADO ."_
> Eso es otra forma de criminalizar a los hombre, es decir, el feminismo que es una mierda, no es culpa del feminismo... sino que es culpa del patriarcado.
> Anda y vayase usted a freir espárragos.



El patriarcado, como he dicho, no es una cosa de todos los hombres... El patriarcado no es la defensa de roles diferentes de hombres y mujeres, el patriarcado no es la forma de definir a la naturaleza humana, no...

El patriarcado es una herramienta del los hombres y mujeres poderosos, para dividir y enfrentar, por tanto, debilitar y sobredominar, al pueblo, hombres y mujeres. Por supuesto es una herramienta del CAPITAL, el cual es, a su vez, una herramienta del ESTADO... Es el ESTADO el que sostiene al CAPITAL, el cual dada su naturaleza (precisamente antihumana) es dado a las crisis periódicas.



laresial dijo:


> El Feminismo es esta mierda que pone leyes injustas contra los hombres-varones, y hace leyes de discriminación positiva... negativa contra los hombres, y leyes de genero que dicen que las niñas no tienen pene.



El feminismo hace leyes injustas para todos, también para las mujeres, a las cuales trata como seres inferiores dignos de ser tutelados, y además de forma diferente (igual que hacía el patriarcado tradicional). Por lo demás, olvida usted que los hombres maltratados por las leyes de género tienen madres, esposas, hijas, amigas, familiares varios femeninos, compañeras de trabajo, etc., todas ellas perjudicadas indirectamente por dichas leyes.



laresial dijo:


> No me compare con el Islam. Por que es incomparable, salvo para ver que la mierda puede ir en muchas direcciones.



Mi comparación está ahí, intente refutarla, y luego intervengo para la réplica.



laresial dijo:


> En Feminismo no es neopatriarcado, El Feminismo es una basura ideológica que pone la atención en las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres, y haciendo como la cama de Procusto, se dedica a castrar hombres y masculinizar mujeres.



Usted mismo dice aquí que el feminismo pone la atención en las diferencias entre hombres y mujeres... casualmente lo mismo que hace el patriarcado. Intente no contradecirse.
Pero sí, claro que hay diferencias, pero no hay que hacer ninguna ley, ni en un sentido ni en otro, que las "implemente" en la práctica. El hombre y la mujer se entienden muy bien sin ningún poder coercitivo por encima de ambos que exagere y/o instrumentalice sus diferencias. Eso es lo "natural".



laresial dijo:


> Es incomparable con el patriarcado, que ponía a cada uno en su lugar, las mujeres a cuidar la casa y los hijos y el hombre a trabajar.



Usted parece desconocer como era el mundo rural tradicional, en el cual hasta hace poco (en términos históricos) vivía el 90% de la población. Pues bien, en ese mundo rural las mujeres trabajaban igual que los hombres, tanto dentro como fuera de la casa... además de tener voz y voto en la vida pública (el mundo rural era asambleario). El patriarcado del que usted habla, surge de las CIUDADES, es decir de donde nacen los núcleos concentrados ideológicos y de poder; y fue ese patriarcado el que, NEGRO SOBRE BLANCO (revolución francesa), puso a la mujer bajo la tutela del varón, además de excluirla de la vida política... creando en ese momento una fisura entre el hombre y la mujer (del pueblo llano). Esta estrategia funcionó sobre todo, evidentemente, en las ciudades, mientras que tardó siglos en extenderse al mundo rural. Aquel patriarcado fue necesario para el PODER porque necesitaba soldados para sus ejércitos y obreros para sus fábricas... por eso puso a parir (literalmente) a las mujeres.

De ese patriarcado surgió, por ejemplo, el estado hipertrofiado francés que amplió su ejército de 200.000 a 2.000.00 de soldados, con los que Napoleón invadió Europa...

Y de ese patriarcado y sus millones de hijos nacidos gracias a esa natalidad dirigida por el ESTADO (biopolítica) surgió la revolución industrial inglesa, con la que Inglaterra conquistó el mundo.

Y una vez agotado el patriarcado tradicional, se tira de antirracismo; el mejor ejemplo es EEUU; este país es el imperio que es gracias a la inmigración y al la supuesta liberación de los negros (ahora más patriotas que ninguno en ese país). 

Y una vez agotado el patriarcado y no siendo necesaria natalidad alta (porque hay disponible inmigración, es decir, esclavos que llegan por voluntad propia y gratis) llega el FEMINISMO: ahora (ya destruido el hombre) toca destruir definitivamente a la mujer... so pretexto de emanciparla (emancipación igual de falsa que la de los negros).

El siguiente paso es la sustitución definitiva mediante inmigración (los inmigrantes ya llegan esclavizables de serie, por tanto los gastos para someterlos y dominarlos son menores). Sí, la inmigración masiva, lejos de las apariencias, es muy jugosa económicamente para los ESTADOS (y recuerde que los estados no somos todos, sino las minorías que los crearon y los conforman).



laresial dijo:


> Hoy en día, gracias al Feminismo y a la basura del capitalismo antihumano, sería imposible volver, ya que una pareja de humanos no pueden ni mantenerse a si mismo con los sueldos de mierda que tenemos, y menos tener hijos.



De acuerdo... pero todo eso concuerda más con lo que yo digo, que con lo que usted dice.



laresial dijo:


> El Feminismo no es neopatriarcado, el Feminismo es neocapitalismo, es decir, máximo beneficio y mínimo gasto, y es mejor matar bebes y vender sus órganos que criar hijos, por que da más beneficio.



También de acuerdo; y le vuelvo a decir lo mismo: todo eso concuerda más con lo que yo digo, que con lo que usted dice.



laresial dijo:


> Eso es el Feminismo, ideología antihumana de beneficio inmediato.



Es eso, y más cosas, concretamente las que yo menciono en este hilo.



laresial dijo:


> Los feministas prefieren que se diga que las mujeres son personas con discapacidad como los niños, si con ellos sacan el beneficio de ser autoridad en una denuncia, incongruente como toda la mentira del feminismo, y la discriminación positiva, si hay un equipo directivo o van a las elecciones en un partido debe haber un 50% de mujeres, se la suda si hay el mismo número de rubios que de morenos, o de negros y chinos que de blancos, sólo les importa el número de mujeres.



Todo esto es una creación del ESTADO; lea el libro (los libros) que recomiendo y lo entenderá.



laresial dijo:


> Así es el Feminismo. Una basura ideológica.
> Feminismo, nada de patriarcado. Ni neo ni ostias en vinagre.



Toda la basura ideológica surge de los intelectuales al servicio del PODER (y luego ellos mismos se transforman en PODER). Y esos intelectuales están o surgen de... ¿dónde? pues de las universidades... ESTATALES (también privadas, claro).



laresial dijo:


> El Feminismo debe ser erradicado de las leyes.
> Igualdad o la puta al río, y los mamporreros con ella.



No, lo que debe ser erradicado es el creador de leyes, EL ESTADO... así el pueblo podrá dotarse de sus propias leyes (mínimas, por cierto)... y así desaparecerá el feminismo (y el resto de ismos).


----------



## utens (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Resumiendo los argumentos del hilo hasta ahora:
> 1. UTBH no hace videos sobre el tema sobre el que tengo una fobia especial, ergo, es disidencia controlada.
> 2. UTBH no coincide hasta el tercer decimal en mi orientación política particular, ergo es disidencia controlada.
> 3. UTBH está teniendo mucho éxito, ergo es disidencia controlada.
> ...



Son nacionalpagafantas durmiendo en la cueva


----------



## PROBLANCO (28 May 2018)

Twitter

Mi próximo vídeo va sobre las leyes del “sólo si es si” , islamofobia y el caso de Suecia. Las risas que se van a echar los burbujistas...


----------



## Blackest (28 May 2018)

Tau Ceti dijo:


> Blackest o cómo pasar de progre pagafantas a furibundo mgtow.
> 
> No entro a valorar al youtuber en cuestión. Lo que sí me sorprende es la cantidad de foreros que en este hilo le siguen el rollo a blackest, un reconocido ex-progre disfuncional (al igual que el inmolado tontiano) que se pasó toda su juventud apoyando tesis izquierdistas, hasta que se dió de bruces con la realidad. Pero en lugar de aprender de los errores propios y renegar del lote completo que lo llevó a esa situación, se dedica a atacar a quienes plantean nuevos escenarios en la crítica al feminismo que no consistan en el pataleo enfermizo.
> 
> Es la misma actitud que ya puso en práctica tontiano (o chechard en misandría info).



:XX: Yo de izquierdas, anda trae a ver estos post donde yo demostraba ser de izquierdas. Parece que he herido los sentimientos de tu héroe vestido de latex y por consiguiente también los tuyos no?



utente dijo:


> Tu eres tonto chaval, desde cuándo traducir autores que contribuyen la lucha es idolatrar lo anglo, un escritor reconocido lo es aquí y en la china; y yo prefiero leer a un Pérfido masculinista a un huele-bragas como tu



Desde cuando copy pastear a los anglos es copypastear a los anglos? :::XX:


Por como ha respondido UTBH a las criticas me parece que ha quedado bastante retratado. Se ha dedicado únicamente ha manipular cogiendo textos separados y emitiendo hombres de paja. 
Y no ha explicado nada, tampoco lo necesita por otra parte, sus palmeros ya lo tienen como su idolo venido del cielo, le hacen fan arts y todo. Poco se puede esperar de su séquito de pretorianos.










He aquí otra imagen quedando con una periodista de disidencia.com y la otra tuistar anisokoria.
Eh pero que seguro que todos sean amigos es casualidad.


----------



## Sunwukung (28 May 2018)

Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Joder Félix, así que las religiones son creación del Estado... Cuéntanos más.



supongo que se referirá a la parte institucional, cuando se apropian de las auténticas religiones y las ritualizan.

Digo yo.


----------



## jox (28 May 2018)

Blackest dijo:


> Por como ha respondido UTBH a las criticas me parece que ha quedado bastante retratado. Se ha dedicado únicamente ha manipular cogiendo textos separados y emitiendo hombres de paja.
> Y no ha explicado nada, tampoco lo necesita por otra parte, sus palmeros ya lo tienen como su idolo venido del cielo, le hacen fan arts y todo. Poco se puede esperar de su séquito de pretorianos.



El único que ha quedado retratado eres tú. UTBH no ha respondido a nada porque *tú no has argumentado nada*. Confundes tus paranoias y fobias con argumentos. Lo que ha quedado claro es una fobia tuya personal mezclada con una gran envidia , y eso como comprenderás no se puede rebatir lógicamente. Por eso UTBH se ha descojonado de este hilo, con razón.


----------



## laresial (28 May 2018)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Copia y pega de mí mismo (en otros posts).
> 
> 
> Veamos...
> ...



Usted se inventa todo, sin justificar nada.
El Estado no es más que una organización social. No inventa la religión.
El Patriarcado nada tiene que ver con el Feminismo.
El Feminismo no es neo patriarcado, a no ser que todo sea por que usted lo dice y ya.

_"El patriarcado es una herramienta del los hombres y mujeres poderosos"_

El patriarcado son elefantes rosas. Es lo mismo que usted afirma.
Demuestre que no existen los elefantes rosas.

El Patriarcado existe antes de que exista el Estado, por tanto justificar el patriarcado en función del Estado es otra afirmación en vacio suya.

_"Mi comparación está ahí, intente refutarla,"_

Yo no tengo que refutar nada, usted tiene que demostrar lo que afirma, por que su argumetación es la misma que los que dicen que la Tierra es plana y que los demás tienen que argumentar que no lo es, es decir, una afirmación en vacio.

El Patriarcado y las religiones existen de antes que el Estado, por tanto, ya está todo dicho, no es el Estado, sino el Feminismo el responsable, y el Feminismo que se ha institucionalizado el que ha alcanzado las leyes y la legislación quienes han podrido el Estado Español, no al revés.

Cada afirmación suya, es un despropósito tras otro.

_"De ese patriarcado surgió, por ejemplo, el estado hipertrofiado francés que amplió su ejército de 200.000 a 2.000.00 de soldados, con los que *Napoleón invadió Europa*..."_


----------



## Blackest (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> El único que ha quedado retratado eres tú. UTBH no ha respondido a nada porque *tú no has argumentado nada*. Confundes tus paranoias y fobias con argumentos. Lo que ha quedado claro es una fobia tuya personal mezclada con una gran envidia , y eso como comprenderás no se puede rebatir lógicamente. Por eso UTBH se ha descojonado de este hilo, con razón.



Claro, mis argumentos no lo son. Y sus hombres de paja de "conspiraciones" "dicen que soy un semidios" y "Jordan B Peterson es el mas mejor porque tiene mucho éxito" Si lo son.
Yo lo he argumentado, he argumentado porque me parece que es disidencia controlada, he criticado con fundamento sus nulas explicaciones sobre porque peterson le mola tanto y he criticado que se fije tanto en los anglos, también he critcado su tibieza. En vez de rebatir o justificarse, se ha dedicado a ir de chuloputas y ha decir unga unga + hombres de paja.


----------



## jox (28 May 2018)

Tu comentario inicial se puede desmontar línea por línea, aunque supongo que es una pérdida de tiempo:

- "_Idolatra a lo anglo_". No lo hace, pero aunque así fuera, ¿y qué? En ese párrafo sólo demuestras envidia malsana. No hablas de él, hablas de ti y tus fobias, incluso llegas a mentir: "Por supuesto cuando le señalan porque copy pastea todo lo que dice Jordan B Peterson su respuesta es que si lo considera un referente es por el exito que tiene, tiene mucho éxito, asi que debe estar en lo cierto". ¿No se te cae la cara de vergüenza?

"_Decir que el sólo (Peterson) está derrotando al progresismo, es como decir que el éxito y ascenso de Hitler se debió a su capacidad diaectica y no a la sociedad y el momento historico que vivió Alemania en la decada de los 30s. Si nuestro Aristoteles (Peterson) moderno fuente de toda sabiduría, tiene éxito es porque la sociedad se está hartando de los progres, no porque el sólito haya conseguido nada._". Veamos, ¿dónde ha dicho UTBH algo así? Venga, adelante, demuéstralo. Ah que no puedes, que te lo has inventado. O sea un hombre de paja de libro. Envidia, mentira y hombre de paja ya en el primer punto. Vamos bien.

-"_El tipo es de "izquierdas", lo pongo entre comillas porque ser de izquierdas es ser precisamente lo que el señor blanco hetero critica. Pero podríamos decir que es lo que siempre se ha considerado ser de izquierdas._". Ajá, ¿y eso de dónde lo has sacado? Las dos cosas, que es de izquierdas y que critica a la izquierda. Afirmación sin argumentar, puesta de etiquetas por la cara.

-"_Demasiado neutral. No habla de derechos de los hombres...._". Oh, no habla de lo que *tú* quieres ni exactamente en el tono que *tú* quieres. Que horror. Es un traidor sin duda.

-"Este tio no sale de la nada". No, sale de que mogollón de gente está viendo sus vídeos y nos parece una buena respuesta contra la ideología de género. Racional, argumentado, con un puntito de humor y sin caer en el odio que esparcen las feminazis y que se ve en este foro. Y los que estamos enganchados a sus vídeos se los pasamos a nuestros amigos y amigas. Es una red pill viralizándose a toda velocidad. Es lo mejor que ha pasado desde que empezó la locura del género. Pero no importa, siempre habrá puristas que designaréis exactamente qué temas hay que tocar y de qué manera, y todos los demás serán traidores.

"Este tio es puto cáncer, es el enemigo. No nos conviene en absoluto. " Yo creo que tú eres el puto cancer, haciendo lo mismo que las feminazis, llevando el discurso a tu rincón extremo lleno de fobias y atacando a todos los que no quieran llegar ahí.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

laresial dijo:


> El Patriarcado y las religiones existen de antes que el Estado, por tanto, ya está todo dicho, no es el Estado, sino el Feminismo el responsable, y el Feminismo que se ha institucionalizado el que ha alcanzado las leyes y la legislación quienes han podrido el Estado Español, no al revés.
> 
> Cada afirmación suya, es un despropósito tras otro.



Despropósito el suyo, veamos:

Aquí mismo afirma usted que el patriarcado existe antes que el Estado... pero sólo es así en una de sus acepciones.... precisamente la que usa el FEMINISMO, por tanto usted usa los argumentos falsos del feminismo.

Acepciones de patriarcado:


_1. m. Dignidad de patriarca.

2. m. Territorio de la jurisdicción de un patriarca.

3. m. Tiempo que dura la dignidad de un patriarca.

4. m. Gobierno o autoridad del patriarca.

*5. m. Sociol. Organización social primitiva en que la autoridad es ejercida por un varón jefe de cada familia, extendiéndose este poder a los parientes aun lejanos de un mismo linaje.*

6. m. Sociol. Período de tiempo en que predomina el patriarcado._



Como puede ver, sólo la acepción 5, y sólo interpretada de una manera, es la que se puede considerar como anterior al ESTADO.

El resto de acepciones hacen referencia a un PATRIARCA, a uno, no a todos los hombres uno a uno... Y ese único patriarca es EL ESTADO.

Veamos la definición de ESTADO...

De todas sus acepciones, las siguientes son las de aplicación, sobre todo la 6:


_5. m. País soberano, reconocido como tal en el orden internacional, asentado en un territorio determinado y dotado de órganos de gobierno propios.

6. m. Forma de organización política, dotada de poder soberano e independiente, que integra la población de un territorio.

7. m. Conjunto de los poderes y órganos de gobierno de un país soberano_



El imperio romano, por ejemplo, era un ESTADO... y fue un ESTADO que tenía su propia religión politeísta, que luego cambió por el cristianismo para adecuarse (y llevar a vía muerta) a las masivas corrientes insurrecionales cristianas que amenazaban el imperio.

Y los imperios anteriores a roma también eran, de alguna manera, ESTADOS.
Recuerde:_* Forma de organización política, dotada de poder soberano e independiente, que integra la población de un territorio*_.

El imperio romano (ese ESTADO) se sostenía en tres pilares:

1- Propiedad privada absoluta, defendida por el ejército y la policía (como ahora).

2- Patriarcado, como el que luego reinstauró (negro sobre blanco) el código napoleónico... ahora sustituido por el FEMINISMO, que es neo-patriacardo.

3- Esclavitud, sustituida en los ESTADOS MODERNOS por el trabajo asalariado (por ser éste más eficaz y productivo, y más difícilmente detectable como esclavitud).

Acepción tercera de esclavitud:

_3. f. Sujeción excesiva por la cual se ve sometida una persona a otra, o a un trabajo u obligación.
_

Como puede ver, dicha acepción se ajusta incluso a lo que usted (y la mayoría) piensa sobre el trabajo asalariado en el siglo XXI, aquí y ahora.

Por lo demás, si quiere pruebas irrefutables de que el feminismo es neo-patriarcado (y que ambos son creación del ESTADO) lea este libro:

*Feminicidio o Auto-construcción de la mujer*

*Reseña 1
*
*Reseña 2

Reseña 3
*
*Descarga*


----------



## Blackest (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Tu comentario inicial se puede desmontar línea por línea, aunque supongo que es una pérdida de tiempo:
> 
> - "_Idolatra a lo anglo_". No lo hace, pero aunque así fuera, ¿y qué? En ese párrafo sólo demuestras envidia malsana. No hablas de él, hablas de ti y tus fobias, incluso llegas a mentir: "Por supuesto cuando le señalan porque copy pastea todo lo que dice Jordan B Peterson su respuesta es que si lo considera un referente es por el exito que tiene, tiene mucho éxito, asi que debe estar en lo cierto". ¿No se te cae la cara de vergüenza?
> 
> ...



¿Y que? No es original yo creo que la falta de originalidad en alguien se puede criticar a ti no te lo parece

Y si lo dijo tal cual, no me voy a ver de nuevo sus chorrecientos videos para señalartelo. Para mostratelo




> -"_El tipo es de "izquierdas", lo pongo entre comillas porque ser de izquierdas es ser precisamente lo que el señor blanco hetero critica. Pero podríamos decir que es lo que siempre se ha considerado ser de izquierdas._". Ajá, ¿y eso de dónde lo has sacado? Las dos cosas, que es de izquierdas y que critica a la izquierda. Afirmación sin argumentar, puesta de etiquetas por la cara.



Para nada no digo que es de izquierdas y que critica a la izquierda. 
Precisamente si lo pongo entre comillas es por eso, porque es lo que tradicionalmente se ha considerado de izquierdas, aunque no sea de izquierdas ya que a dia de hoy ser de izquierdas es estar a favor de las discriminaciones hacia los hombres, inmigración masiva etc.



> -"_Demasiado neutral. No habla de derechos de los hombres...._". Oh, no habla de lo que *tú* quieres ni exactamente en el tono que *tú* quieres. Que horror. Es un traidor sin duda.



Para mi eso es algo clave, no puedes criticar a las feministas y luego no estar a favor de los derechos de los hombres.



> -"Este tio no sale de la nada". No, sale de que mogollón de gente está viendo sus vídeos y nos parece una buena respuesta contra la ideología de género. Racional, argumentado, con un puntito de humor y sin caer en el odio que esparcen las feminazis y que se ve en este foro. Y los que estamos enganchados a sus vídeos se los pasamos a nuestros amigos y amigas. Es una red pill viralizándose a toda velocidad. Es lo mejor que ha pasado desde que empezó la locura del género. Pero no importa, siempre habrá puristas que designaréis exactamente qué temas hay que tocar y de qué manera, y todos los demás serán traidores.



Que mucha gente en internet no sale de la nada es algo que cualquiera que no crea en papa noel sabe. Este tío no es un simple tio que sale de la nada, no es un tío que se puso a hacer videos un buen día.
Es un tío que tiene contactos, que es colegita de gente de la prensa, le hacían entrevistas cuando no era nadie etc etc.


----------



## jox (28 May 2018)

Claro que puedes criticarle, cada uno tiene su opinión. Pero es que en tu comentario era muy duro (para mi sin ningún argumento) y terminas diciendo: "Este tio es puto cáncer, es el enemigo. No nos conviene en absoluto.".

Es el enemigo. wow. Por eso he usado ese tono en la respuesta.


----------



## Alex Cosma (28 May 2018)

jox dijo:


> Claro que puedes criticarle, cada uno tiene su opinión. Pero es que en tu comentario era muy duro (para mi sin ningún argumento) y terminas diciendo: "Este tio es puto cáncer, es el enemigo. No nos conviene en absoluto.".
> 
> Es el enemigo. wow. Por eso he usado ese tono en la respuesta.



Tanto si es un agente del sistema como si es una buena persona bienintecionada, siempre estará a tiempo de cambiar (en el primer caso) o mejorar (en el segundo caso) sus formulaciones.

Cuando nos referimos a otra persona como cáncer y cosas por el estilo, estamos negando su humanidad, su falibilidad, por tanto estamos haciendo lo mismo que hacen las élites de poder que criticamos cuando éstas se mean en el pueblo...

Ese es el problema, que ya no hay pueblo diferenciado del poder y enfrentado a él, sino simple populacho, creado a imagen y semejanza de dichas élites corruptas hasta el tuétano...

Seguimos siendo humanos, no obstante... y estamos a tiempo de dar un giro a nuestras vidas, a nuestra cosmovisión... antes de caer por el despeñadero de la infrahumanidad (proceso irreversible).


----------



## Tau Ceti (28 May 2018)

Pero no le sigáis más el rollo al OP, que está bastante tocadete y cualquiera que lleve ya un tiempo en el foro sabe de qué palo vá.

Os recuerdo que estuvo varios años con una firma muy ilustrativa, en la que hacía una abierta apología de la masacre de Montreal sólo porque los muertos eran todos mujeres.

Ese es blackest.

Un personaje que ni siquiera es realmente antifeminista.

Edito para añadir que es un comedoritos extremo que se pasa el día viendo animes, lo que termina ya de completar el cuadro
.


----------



## robertusky (31 May 2018)

Se confirma que Un tio blanco hetero es forero burbujista.

Mención a este hilo en el minuto 14:18 de su último video:

Sólo SÍ es SÍ. Follar con empatía - YouTube

Bravo por Un tio blanco hetero!! Estaba claro que tenía que pertenecer a la élite intelectual de este país presente como no, en Burbuja.info!


----------



## Plutonio (31 May 2018)

Sólo he visto 3 segundos del vídeo colgado aquí de sólo sí es sí (empezando a ver por la mitad del vídeo, al azar). Habla y gesticula como un maricón, y chilla como un energúmeno. No he visto ni leído nada de él antes y no necesito ver nada más. Y me reafirma en que cualquier cosa que se haga viral en una red social es basura.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2018)

plutonio dijo:


> sólo he visto 3 segundos del vídeo colgado aquí de sólo sí es sí (empezando a ver por la mitad del vídeo, al azar). Habla y gesticula como un maricón, y chilla como un energúmeno. No he visto ni leído nada de él antes y no necesito ver nada más. Y me reafirma en que cualquier cosa que se haga viral en una red social es basura.


----------



## George A (31 May 2018)

¿En serio depositáis esperanzas de defensa en un tío ridículo disfrazado del fantasma de la ópera? Es patético y tiene voz de gayolo.


----------



## n_flamel (31 May 2018)

George A. dijo:


> ¿En serio depositáis esperanzas de defensa en un tío ridículo disfrazado del fantasma de la ópera? Es patético y tiene voz de gayolo.



En mi opinión Tienes toda la razón. La única excusa que le salva es que la lucha o la batalla debe hacerse a TODOS los niveles y eso incluye propaganda mejor y peor y provocar a los no redpileados.
El "mainstream" no tiene asco de la propaganda barata.
Al margen de eso argumentalmente es mediocre.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 May 2018)

Jojojo lo acabo de ver y vine a buscar este hilo, UTHB, thankeame cabron, manifiestate en este floro!


----------



## Mardoqueo (31 May 2018)

La censura de hilos sobre feminazismo coíncide con la promoción de este tipo, es sospechoso.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2018)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> En el último vídeo, Un Tío Blanco Hetero habla de este hilo :XX::XX::XX:



Que le den por maricomplejines. Y que cite esto


----------



## Blackest (1 Jun 2018)

"Buen orador" habláis como si fuera Aristoteles. Y no es un buen orador, es un orador mediano, simplemente el poder gesticular con las manos lo hace destacar.


----------



## George A (1 Jun 2018)

En serio, es otra forma de crear aquí una sucursal de la 'culture war' yanki.

EEUU es la factoría del marxismo cultural, se vio con la manada que era un intento de traer la histeria en torno a la 'rape culture'. Allí se crea la ideología y luego la van exportando, pero para que se pueda exportar primero tiene que crearse la conciencia de conflicto. Es como los revolucionarios rusos, que debatían si primero tenía que industrializarse Rusia para poder aplicar la revolución proletaria pues ni siquiera había proletarios. La crítica de Marx se basó en lo que ocurría en Inglaterra. Después se vio que tuvieron que asesinar campesinos porque no eran clientela y se oponían porque no veían que eso iba con ellos.

Pues este tío nos cuela esa guerra cultural, sólo se dedica fusilar los autores yankis, no analiza el problema desde el punto de vista de España de forma neta. 

Lo que quiero decir es que no deja de ser otra forma de globalismo, si está guerra tiene los mismos argumentos en EEUU que en España quiere decir que ya no hay marcha atrás. Es otra forma de hacer globalismo, meter en todos los países las mismas guerras culturales con los mismos argumentos, misma lucha dialéctica.

El día que empiece a analizar lo que pasa en España desde el punto de vista español, a lo mejor no dejo de verle como un payaso. A mí me irrita mucho que sea un copy paste de la guerra cultural yanki. Que piense un poco, que mire lo que pasa en España, que tiene sus particularidades, por ejemplo aquí tienen que hacer mucho lavado de cerebro para que lleguemos a la imbecilidad de conciencia de la cultura de la violación. Sólo le pido que no cree una sucursal en España del globalismo.

Que ya dice mucho de la miseria en la que viven los millennial si su defensa recae en un payaso disfrazado de condón. Un fiel reflejo de estos tiempos.


----------



## DarkNight (3 Jun 2018)

> Antisistema666, que es el forero DarkNight, es muuuucho más acorde al masculinismo, pero no llega ni a la décima parte de gente porque graba los videos mal y corriendo, no cuida la imagen, etc etc




No tengo ninguna necesidad de pillarme una webcam HD para cuidar la imagen ni cambiar de micro, porque yo no gano ni 1 duro grabando videos en youtube. Paso de chorradas.

Por cierto, mi canal ha sido cerrado. Ahora estoy en "antisistema" sin el 666.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 Jun 2018)

George A. dijo:


> En serio, es otra forma de crear aquí una sucursal de la 'culture war' yanki.
> 
> EEUU es la factoría del marxismo cultural, se vio con la manada que era un intento de traer la histeria en torno a la 'rape culture'. Allí se crea la ideología y luego la van exportando, pero para que se pueda exportar primero tiene que crearse la conciencia de conflicto. Es como los revolucionarios rusos, que debatían si primero tenía que industrializarse Rusia para poder aplicar la revolución proletaria pues ni siquiera había proletarios. La crítica de Marx se basó en lo que ocurría en Inglaterra. Después se vio que tuvieron que asesinar campesinos porque no eran clientela y se oponían porque no veían que eso iba con ellos.
> 
> ...



Esto, joder, esto.

Luego los que hacen palmas con las orejas a cualquier copia de las modas americanas se llaman a si mismos "antiglobalización"


----------



## Discordiano (4 Jun 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Youtube me lo presenta como opción al abrir youtube.
> 
> Sospechoso.



Puede ser, pero si tienes un navegador poco discreto (Chrome) o mal configurado, si no borra los datos de navegación, las cookies, etc. cuando cierras, si además eres el desafortunado poseedor de una cuenta en Gmail y tienes a gala estar siempre conectado, si la supercookie de Google no la borras, si tu compu y navegador no camuflan tu identidad (fingerprinting) y además navegas en abierto (sin VPN o similar), eres el candidato perfecto para que Youtube te tenga calado y te ofrezca preferentemente esos vídeos.


----------



## algorarohay (11 Jun 2018)

por desgracia y por experiencia puedo asegurar que su colavoradora estrella es un esbirro de la open socety de Soros y que lo mas probable es que el tambien lo sea. son peña muy bien preparada pero trabajando para la agenda de las elites psicoptocraticas que nos dominan. mucho cuidado con el pavo. y eso que estoy en parte de acuerdo con muchas de sus ideas y sus videos son interesantes. pero es disidencia controlada por los mismos que controlasn a las feministas radicales que el tanto critica. cobran los dos del mismo sitio.

---------- Post added 11-jun-2018 at 18:38 ----------

hablo de leyre khyal claro esta. la conocí y traté bastante durante un tiempo y estaba metida hasta el cuello con el movimiento queer. Ella es seguro disidencia controlada y controladora a la vez. ojo con ella.


----------



## vayaquesi (25 Jun 2018)

La verdad es que ando impresionado con el post (de mierda) que se ha abierto aquí.

Llevo aquí varios años, desde el 2010, aunque un poco antes sin registrar la cuenta, y en lo que se refiere al movimiento masculinista, o como lo queráis llamar, no se ha hecho una mierda más a parte que algo de terapia de grupo y algo de divulgación, pero sin echar cohetes. Aun así el ático creo que se convirtió en un lugar de referencia de un modo u otro, pero lo cierto es que se ha quedado algo estancado y a la sombra de forocoches, todo sea dicho.

En su día hubo grandes post como aquel famoso de Archimandrita, el de las manzanas, pasando por la época de las genialidades de Cebollo y Cuak Cuak, que pese a tener un poco el síndrome del divo catalanista eso no quita que fuese un crack, llegando a la degeneración, y caricatura de sí mismo, con los post Markkus y todos los multis de Aldono, que redacta muy bien, pero que ha quedado como otro divo del foro.

De hecho si lo pienso bien, los únicos que hacen que esto funcione son cesard, joaquín, y poco más.

Después de este breve repaso a lo que ha sido el ático en estos años, lo más relevante que se ha hecho a nivel práctico ha sido el foro de misandria, una grandísima idea que se echó a perder gracias a las neuras de uno o varios de sus creadores. Eso sin olvidar que uno de los motivos de la creación de dicho foro fue el echar pestes de Burbuja y Calópez, ese "aliado" de las feminazis, cuando en el fondo misadria era un ático 2.0. Pues aquello en lugar de convertirse en un lugar de puesta en común de ideas, donde hubiese camaradería entre varones, directamente se convirtió en una secta, así tal cual.

Pues mucho tenemos que agradecer a Calópez de que tuviese la decencia de que se moderase el discurso para que alguno no se llevase un disgusto, o a Un Tío Blanco Hetero por darnos algo de voz.

Pero claro, aquí se ve que hay mucha gente cómoda metida en su "burbuja", y que todo lo que salga de lo que ellos dicen es disidencia controlada, mientras tanto el feminazismo va ganando terreno.

A ver si en el fondo la disidencia controlada sois vosotros dejando que el feminazismo nos dé por el culo, y cuando alguien levanta un poquito la voz, aunque sea en nuestro favor, entonces le señaláis con el dedo.

Lo dicho, os podéis ir a tomar viento.


----------



## algorarohay (26 Jun 2018)

si digo que algo huele mal en un tio blanco hetero es pro que conozco bien las ramificaciones del poder de la agenda de soros. UTBH solo se ha creado por que los que no estaban de acuerdo con las teorías de genero no se marchaban a la autentica disidencia que desgraciadamente ahora solo parece que sea la derecha mas recalcitrante. han visto un nicho de mercado. para que no se les escapen sujetos que puedan pasarse realmente al bando anticapitalista y antipoliticas de genero. no es un tio solo, lleva gafas para poder leer lo que otros le han escrito. estoy completamente de acuerdo con los que dicen que no es tan fail editar buscar la info y soltarla con esa facilidad. hay un equipo de personas detras de un tio blanco hetero y no son los que vosostros creeis. son los mismos que pagan a las feministas radicales. todo es un juego de polarizacion.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Nov 2019)

Por si cabía alguna duda de que Un Condón Lefado por un Perro era progre, su último vídeo:



Los que lo defendían diciendo que, bueno, que ayudaba a mover la ventana de Overton, que decía cosas que nadie se atrevía a decir, que iba contra las feministas, que teníamos puntos en común... ¿Qué dicen ahora? Yo creo que se la tendrían que envainar. Pero por el culo. Por idiotas. Y por votontos.


----------



## BurbujoJibiri (12 Nov 2019)

UTBH copia contenido, eso lo sabe to dios


----------



## Gothaus (12 Nov 2019)

BurbujoJibiri dijo:


> UTBH copia contenido, eso lo sabe to dios



Y lo retuerce para adaptarlo a su retórica progremierdista.

Aún estoy esperando que sus defensores pidan perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

UTBH tiene razón en el vídeo.

Tonto hay que ser para criticar un vídeo por el título sin verlo siquiera, o que porque critique a vox ya sea progre, tipica tontería de verlo todo en blanco o verde.


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

Además yo mismo lo he dicho aquí. Tradicionalismo no es más que ginocentrismo de derechas, feminismo no es más que ginocentrismo de izquierdas, la misma moneda, dos caras.


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

ginocentrismo feminista -progre-: hay que proteger a las mujeres del malvado hombre blanco.

Ginocentrismo conservador -facha-: hay que proteger a las mujeres del malvado hombre negro.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Nov 2019)

Straton dijo:


> UTBH tiene razón en el vídeo.
> 
> Tonto hay que ser para criticar un vídeo por el título sin verlo siquiera, o que porque critique a vox ya sea progre, tipica tontería de verlo todo en blanco o verde.



El vídeo lo he escuchado y dice muchas tonterías sobre las manadas y sobre la inmigración, asunto que no aborda a fondo y por el que pasa de puntillas poniendo muchos paños calientes, y él mismo se pone la zancadilla poniendo la entrevista de la Gusana Grisú, y pone unas comparaciones que no han lugar.

Oh, no demonicemos a los extranjeros, decir que hay una proporción mayor de extranjeros violadores que de españoles es como cuando las feministas dicen que los hombres somos violadores por el hecho de haber nacido hombres. El discurso proinmigracionista es evidente.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2019)




----------



## circus maximus (12 Nov 2019)

Un tío blanco más o menos hetero 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

Gothaus dijo:


> El vídeo lo he escuchado y dice muchas tonterías sobre las manadas y sobre la inmigración, asunto que no aborda a fondo y por el que pasa de puntillas poniendo muchos paños calientes, y él mismo se pone la zancadilla poniendo la entrevista de la Gusana Grisú, y pone unas comparaciones que no han lugar.
> 
> Oh, no demonicemos a los extranjeros, decir que hay una proporción mayor de extranjeros violadores que de españoles es como cuando las feministas dicen que los hombres somos violadores por el hecho de haber nacido hombres. El discurso proinmigracionista es evidente.




NO solo no hay discurso pro-inmigracionista sino que defiende las políticas de VOX y dice que le parece de sentido común tener unas fronteras cerradas.

NO te has visto el vídeo entero.


Pero por mucho que os pongáis las groupies, Abascal mete la pata con el tema o no ha sabido comunicar correctamente y sin ambiguedades lo que querían decir al hablar de las manadas extranjeras, y lo que hizo Ivan Espinete en el programa de la empoderada fue empeorar el problema.

Ya que es verdad que los mass mierda dan bombo a presuntas violaciones cuando son españoles como la manada, mientras ocultan cuando inmigrantes son los acusados.

VOX podría haber aprovechado para señalar la falsedad del discurso feminista, y la futilidad e irrelevancia de los problemas de las mujeres que no solo no son un grupo vulnerable sino que son las criaturas más protegidas y más privilegiadas del planeta, especialmente en España que es uno de los países más seguros del mundo: 
España es uno de los países más seguros del mundo, especialmente para las mujeres

En lugar de eso demuestra que son iguala de ginocentristas y pagafantas que podemos o que UTBH ya que estamos, diciendo que ellos si que protegen a las mujeres porque expulsan a inmigrantes violadores para que violen en sus países y condenaran a muerte a violadores españoles. Por eso son igual, la otra cara de la moneda, el tradicionalismo -debemos proteger a las mujeres del malvado hombre negro- no es más que la otra cara del feminismo -debemos proteger a las mujeres del malvado hombre blanco-.



El problema de las violaciones sean de inmigrantes o de españoles es marginal y no justifica ni endurecimientos de penas ni cadenas perpetuas. Mientras que VOX se pone a discutir si las violaciones las perpetran galgos o podencos, las verdaderas manadas, las manadas de feministas, vienen a derruir nuestra civilización y a pisotear nuestros derechos como hombres.

No hay ninguna lacra más que la lacra de las denuncias falsas.

NO hay mánada más que la manada de las feminazis.


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

El mal llamado "machismo" por los progres, por UTBH y por Opresora Tolai, es el camino, es la verdad, es justo y es necesario, ahora más que nunca.

La mujer debe estar sometida al hombre, su libertad de decisión, su feminidad tóxica y su hipergamia follamalotista restringida por la autoridad de su famila, las leyes su país, las normas de su tribu o la moral de su religión, como se ha hecho tradicionalmente en toda civilización que ha querido perpetuarse e el tiempo.

¿Por que no defienden eso los VOXEROS? porque son tradicionalistas de pacotilla. No son igual que podemos, son la otra cara.

Las mujeres no hay que protegerlas más, ya que son un grupo privilegiado y sobreprotegido.


A las mujeres hay que quitarles todos los mal llamados derechos que sin ganarlos ni merecerlos se les han otorgado desde la aparición del cáncer feminista-igualitarista hace 200 años, empezando por el derecho al voto, ya que han demostrado no son suficientemente responsables para ejercerlos. Pero claro, la ultraderechita cobarde no te va a decir eso, a asesinar toritos, besar banderas y lamer cirios, con eso se soluciona todo.


----------



## utens (12 Nov 2019)

Straton dijo:


> El mal llamado "machismo" por los progres, por UTBH y por Opresora Tolai, es el camino, es la verdad, es justo y es necesario, ahora más que nunca.
> 
> La mujer debe estar sometida al hombre, su libertad de decisión, su feminidad tóxica y su hipergamia follamalotista restringida por la autoridad de su famila, las leyes su país, las normas de su tribu o la moral de su religión, como se ha hecho tradicionalmente en toda civilización que ha querido perpetuarse e el tiempo.
> 
> ...



XDDDDDD


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

utens dijo:


> XDDDDDD



Ríete lo que quieras, las mujeres van a perder sus mal llamados derechos, sea por nosotros, o cuando nuestra civilización colapse o sea sustituida poblacionalmente o violentamente por el islam, con más dolor, más guerras y más muerte.


----------



## utens (12 Nov 2019)

Straton dijo:


> Ríete lo que quieras, las mujeres van a perder sus mal llamados derechos, sea por nosotros, o cuando nuestra civilización colapse o sea sustituida poblacionalmente o violentamente por el islam, con más dolor, más guerras y más muerte.



Bueno pues cuando llegue esa sociedad tradicionalista no me obliguéis a casarme que me he acostumbrado a la soltería y no estoy para ser tutor y mantener a nadie.
Todas para vosotros


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

utens dijo:


> Bueno pues cuando llegue esa sociedad tradicionalista no me obliguéis a casarme que me he acostumbrado a la soltería y no estoy para ser tutor y mantener a nadie.
> Todas para vosotros



Suponiendo que seas hombre...

¿pagas impuestos? Ya estas manteniendo obligatoriamente a las mujeres, seas soltero o casado.

Los hombres son responsables del bienestar de las mujeres, mantienen con sus impuestos y su trabajo el sistema del que se benefician mayormente las mujeres, pero les han quitado la autoridad sobre aquello que tienen responsabilidad. 

Como hombre, se te pide la misma responsabilidad y el mismo sacrificio que en esas sociedades tradicionales, pero han destruido todas las compensaciones que esas sociedades dan como contraprestación ante ese sacrificio.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (12 Nov 2019)

Yo siempre supe que ese canal era un producto profesional de los medios de comunicación, no un youtuber al uso independiente de estar por casa, olía a PRISA, al Canal+, muy bien elaborado y además disimuladamente progre.

Tanto palique en cada vídeo supone una inversión grande de tiempo en redacción, grabación y postproducción. Demasiado trabajo para una sola persona. La tal Leyre Khilal (la del prostíbulo) escribe los guiones. Y a saber quién les financia a aparte de loa patreons


----------



## Straton (12 Nov 2019)

La linea roja, los impuestos per capita que pagan las mujeres, la azul los hombres.

Ese es el verdadero pay-gap y no el de las feministas.

El sistema se sostiene transvasando dinero de los hombres a las mujers, a las que otorga privilegios -a los que llaman derechos- que ni se han ganado ni se merecen, simplemente porque son gregarias y fáciles de manipular por el sistema.


No solo el hombre sigue manteniendo a la mujer igual que en una sociedad tradicionalista, además financia las instituciones que le ningunean, insultan, destruyen y pisotean, como el feminismo, la VIOGEN... Los políticos...


----------



## JessRex (29 Sep 2022)

*UN TIO MESTIZO HETERO..CARA DE TURCOCHINO MONGOLOIDE QUE TIENE, NISIQUIERA FUE NUNCA DISIDENCIA DE NINGÚN TIPO .MEJOR QUE VUELVA A PONERSE EL CONDON EN LA CABEZA.*


----------



## Esflinter (29 Sep 2022)

JessRex dijo:


> *UN TIO MESTIZO HETERO..CARA DE TURCOCHINO MONGOLOIDE QUE TIENE, NISIQUIERA FUE NUNCA DISIDENCIA DE NINGÚN TIPO .MEJOR QUE VUELVA A PONERSE EL CONDON EN LA CABEZA.*



Pon foto tuyo a ver lo ario que eres, cruce de moro y gitano


----------



## secuestrado (29 Sep 2022)

Se le está poniendo voz de kinki de los 80, no la soporto.


----------



## JessRex (29 Sep 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


> Pon foto tuyo a ver lo ario que eres, cruce de moro y gitano



*YO PAREZCO UNA ESCULTURA DE MIGUEL ANGEL , AL CONTRARIO QUE TU QUE DEBES SER UN ACABADO PIOJOSO FRACASADO MARRÓN. PARA HABLAR DE MI NO LO HAGAS MIRANDOTE AL ESPEJO, NO TE PROYECTES.*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Sep 2022)

Algún día se descubrírá la verdad... ni es blanco, ni hetero... y por lo tanto tampoco es un "tío".


----------



## malibux (29 Sep 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> Se le está poniendo voz de kinki de los 80, no la soporto.



Tiene las cuerdas vocales a punto de reventar la verdad, da mala gana escucharlo.


----------

